# BILLIONS on Showtime



## cloverleigh

Is anyone watching yet?  Any thoughts?


----------



## kemilia

I watched the first episode because it was free (I don't have Showtime--yet).

Usually  the first episode is iffy for me on any series (took me about 3 episodes to get into Breaking Bad). If I get Showtime, I will definitely watch--I love Damian Lewis and Paul Giamatti is always great. I like Maggie Siff too. 

With or without me, I think the show will be a hit. We love to watch the super wealthy and their machinations and, *especially*, their bling .


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I have it taped tonight..I am so excited to see Damian Lewis back on tv..I miss him on Homeland..


----------



## beekmanhill

I'll watch for Paul Giamatti and Maggie Siff (my favorite Don Draper girlfriend).   Premiere was just OK to me, but it usually takes me a few episodes to get into something.

American TV is getting so much better.


----------



## melissatrv

I am definitely intrigued enough to watch again.  I can't stand Bobby's wife.  I wish they cast somebody different.  I love Damian Lewis, Paul Giamatti and Maggie Siff though.  Must be a change from Charlie Hunnam to being mistress to Paul G LOL

Seems like there is a lot of interesting backstory to uncover and I like that part.  

Is that house they same one they used on Revenge where Victoria lived?

Funny I used to think Damien was American and was surprised when I found out he was British, his accent is so good.  But in one of the previews he was yelling and it did not even sound like him and I could catch the British accent slipping but never did on Homeland


----------



## kemilia

melissatrv said:


> I am definitely intrigued enough to watch again.  I can't stand Bobby's wife.  I wish they cast somebody different.  I love Damian Lewis, Paul Giamatti and Maggie Siff though.  Must be a change from Charlie Hunnam to being mistress to Paul G LOL
> 
> Seems like there is a lot of interesting backstory to uncover and I like that part.
> 
> *Is that house they same they used on Revenge wheone re Victoria lived?
> *
> Funny I used to think Damien was American and was surprised when I found out he was British, his accent is so good.  But in one of the previews he was yelling and it did not even sound like him and I could catch the British accent slipping but never did on Homeland



I don't think it's the same house, here is some info on the Billions beach house:

http://hamptons.curbed.com/archives...use_from_the_new_showtime_series_billions.php


----------



## melissatrv

OMG, yeah that house is not just dated but sparse!  Furniture looks like it came from Rent A Center!!!  So cheap looking.  Why spend that much money for a house you cannot afford to furnish properly.  The outside of the house and beach location are lovely though




kemilia said:


> I don't think it's the same house, here is some info on the Billions beach house:
> 
> http://hamptons.curbed.com/archives...use_from_the_new_showtime_series_billions.php


----------



## kemilia

melissatrv said:


> OMG, yeah that house is not just dated but sparse!  Furniture looks like it came from Rent A Center!!!  So cheap looking.  Why spend that much money for a house you cannot afford to furnish properly.  The outside of the house and beach location are lovely though



Did you notice the bunk beds?!!


----------



## JNH14

I like it-will be great to watch the cat and mouse game between Paul and Damien.  You can already see that both of them have huge egos....


----------



## lulilu

I am trying to suspend reality, but the USAtty character is so outrageous as to be a joke.  The meeting the with SEC official, with his "henchmen" telling the official to get out/shut up.  I don't believe this would happen in my wildest dreams.


----------



## betty.lee

kemilia said:


> I don't think it's the same house, here is some info on the Billions beach house:
> 
> 
> 
> http://hamptons.curbed.com/archives...use_from_the_new_showtime_series_billions.php







kemilia said:


> Did you notice the bunk beds?!!







melissatrv said:


> OMG, yeah that house is not just dated but sparse!  Furniture looks like it came from Rent A Center!!!  So cheap looking.  Why spend that much money for a house you cannot afford to furnish properly.  The outside of the house and beach location are lovely though




All that money and they didn't hire a designer? How sad.


----------



## lulilu

I must admit that I will watch anything with Damien in it.


----------



## berrydiva

A friend just recommended this show to me and I'm trying hard not to start new shows but caught the premiere. It's definitely good enough for me to come back for at least a few more episodes plus im a fan of Paul Giamatti but sheesh I don't have room for another show.


----------



## gracekelly

I have to watch it from the beginning as I only caught the end.  Kinky boots!  Whoa!  this should be interesting.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Did watch the premier.. a little intriguing


----------



## Brandless

I liked the pilot episode. It wasn't boring and looked promising. Damien is such a good bad guy!


----------



## MarvelGirl

I didn't think I would like it but found myself watching since I couldn't find anything else to watch last night. I really enjoyed it and will tune in for more. Paul G is fantastic, Damian is interesting to gaze upon (I really don't think he is attractive at all but really has a very different look about him) and Maggie is amazing. Casting is great. Haven't added it to my DVR list yet but probably will until Penny Dreadful, Outlander, Black Sails and Power return, I have some space to give...


----------



## katran26

MarvelGirl said:


> I didn't think I would like it but found myself watching since I couldn't find anything else to watch last night. I really enjoyed it and will tune in for more. Paul G is fantastic, Damian is interesting to gaze upon (I really don't think he is attractive at all but really has a very different look about him) and Maggie is amazing. Casting is great. Haven't added it to my DVR list yet but probably will until Penny Dreadful, Outlander, Black Sails and Power return, I have some space to give...



I didn't think I would like it either - finance, etc. isn't my idea of a fun show, but wow, it was good! I think the casting is superb.


----------



## gracekelly

I like it and the acting is superb.   All the characters have good and bad about them.


----------



## Ladybug09

Saw it on The People's Couch, may check it out.


----------



## melissatrv

I find it like Wall Street - the original one with Michael Douglas - though a lot of the stock market stuff is way beyond what I know about it, I find myself intrigued.

I just hate Bobby's wife though. Wish they cast someone different.  She looks sleezy.  And I could not stand her smirk when Bobby confronted the family about the $16.  Looks like next week she is going to have it out with that poor 9/11 widow

I did like Bobby confronting the family, seems like something I would do if I were in his position.  Just hated the wife's  stupid smug smirk.  And what is she planting?


----------



## Jayne1

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have it taped tonight..I am so excited to see Damian Lewis back on tv..I miss him on Homeland..



I can't watch it. Damian Lewis never changes. I like him, but he plays the same character, with the same expressions, same voice. I keep thinking I'm watching Homeland.


----------



## beekmanhill

Forgot all about it, but I'll watch it later.  I'm not a fan of Damiian Lewis either.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Jayne1 said:


> I can't watch it. Damian Lewis never changes. I like him, but he plays the same character, with the same expressions, same voice. I keep thinking I'm watching Homeland.



I haven't started to watched the taped episodes yet but I hope the show is ok otherwise.


----------



## truegem

I watched it.  Still not sure about.  I will probably just binge watch when a few more episodes are available.


----------



## beekmanhill

Got the second episode in.  Not sure.  It's trying so hard to be clever and missing the mark, I think.  I don't like Damian Lewis in this role at all.  I'll probably keep watching for a while though.  It has potential.


----------



## melissatrv

After watching the 3rd episode, I feel like they are focused too much on the business aspects and not enough on character development. I don't care about any of them yet and can't understand what motivates them to do most of the things they do. I HATE the wife. I cannot believe they could not cast someone better.  She has no chemistry with Bobby Ax


----------



## beekmanhill

melissatrv said:


> After watching the 3rd episode, I feel like they are focused too much on the business aspects and not enough on character development. I don't care about any of them yet and can't understand what motivates them to do most of the things they do. I HATE the wife. I cannot believe they could not cast someone better.  She has no chemistry with Bobby Ax



I gave up half way through this week.  Just can't get into it.  The wife is terrible, character and actress.  I wasn't even following who was who because I couldn't concentrate on it.

I only like Maggie Siff at this point.


----------



## Sassys

melissatrv said:


> I find it like Wall Street - the original one with Michael Douglas - *though a lot of the stock market stuff is way beyond what I know about it, I find myself intrigued.*
> 
> I just hate Bobby's wife though. Wish they cast someone different.  She looks sleezy.  And I could not stand her smirk when Bobby confronted the family about the $16.  Looks like next week she is going to have it out with that poor 9/11 widow
> 
> I did like Bobby confronting the family, seems like something I would do if I were in his position.  Just hated the wife's  stupid smug smirk.  And what is she planting?



This! I can't follow some of it, but for some reason I keep watching. Don't know if I am going to watch the 3rd episode.


----------



## gracekelly

I think that there are certain aspects of the story that are just over the top.  I am telling myself it is just entertainment.


----------



## melissatrv

I think the wife could be recast and no one would care.


----------



## gracekelly

melissatrv said:


> I think the wife could be recast and no one would care.



The rock singer at the concert had more chemistry with Axe than the wife.


----------



## Swanky

I was so excited about this. . .  just not loving it.


----------



## gracekelly

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I was so excited about this. . .  just not loving it.



I think that is because you are not finding the characters likable.  It also helps to have some knowledge about how the stock market works.  Last nights plot about selling stocks short is complicated subject.  They obviously used it to show how smart Bobby is and what a meany Paul Giamatti's father is.  

Loved Noah Emmerich from _The Americans_  playing the schnook friend


----------



## Swanky

For me it's just not what I expected.


----------



## kemilia

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> For me it's just not what I expected.


I just checked back on this thread to see the "reviews" and this show doesn't seem to be going so good. I don't have Showtime and was thinking about just getting the app for my ipad, glad I saved the money.


----------



## Brandless

gracekelly said:


> I think that is because you are not finding the characters likable.  It also helps to have some knowledge about how the stock market works.  Last nights plot about selling stocks short is complicated subject.  They obviously used it to show how smart Bobby is and what a meany Paul Giamatti's father is.
> 
> 
> 
> Loved Noah Emmerich from _The Americans_  playing the schnook friend




True, I didn't understand the last episode at all.


----------



## katran26

gracekelly said:


> I think that is because you are not finding the characters likable.  It also helps to have some knowledge about how the stock market works.  Last nights plot about selling stocks short is complicated subject.  They obviously used it to show how smart Bobby is and what a meany Paul Giamatti's father is.
> 
> Loved Noah Emmerich from _The Americans_  playing the schnook friend



I agree - it's very heavy into the business and if you're not a fan of that whole process, etc. it might be tedious.

I'm still really enjoying it though. I think it's watchable and the acting is great. There are a lot of other shows out there that critics liked (True Detective, argh, well not the second season) that I *really* couldn't get into. So nowadays I ignore what critics say completely.


----------



## melissatrv

I think they are focusing too much on the business.  Obviously they need to do that but they are doing absolutely no character development whatsoever.  Bobby and the wife have no chemistry but he is faithful to her and can have any girl he wants.  I don't know if I like him or I don't.  Even though I did not really understand Wall Street, I felt for Bud and Gordon.....I could see the bond between them.  I also don't like all the crude sexual references during meetings. I am not a prude but these references are just disgusting...."loser than my wife's <blank> after our second child" and then they try to one up each other.  


And Maggie Siff's character is named Wendy, had no idea.  I think we need to know her backstory with Bobby.  She seems to care less about the battle between her husband and Bobby.  And what's with the S&M stuff?  


Again the characters are just not flushed out and likeable.  That being said, it was already renewed for season 2.


----------



## beekmanhill

I think its up to the writers to help us understand the plot.  I got the jist of it last week, but didn't understand the details.   Bobby shorted a stock, the DA's father got the price to go up so Bobby would lose out, Bobby got wind of it and did something I didn't understand to get the price to go down again.  DA learned about it and made father wait till price went down before he sold so father's manipulations wouldn't be seen.  So Bobby won.  DA and his father lost.  I can't root for anyone, they are all so unlikable.  The writers are trying so hard to be clever, and it isn't working.   And I agree with above poster, both couples are supposed to have great chemistry, but it isn't there on screen. 

We should be ooohing and awwwing at the moves each person is making to upstage the other, but the moves are too fast and the details are all blurred for the typical viewer.  That's on the writing staff.  If they are going to appeal to only a few who understand these details, they will have a very small audience.

Anyone remember JR Ewing vs Cliff Barnes on Dallas?  Course that was so much more broadly written, but still viewer was always rooting for one or the other and the play they were making to take down the other one.  And everyone hated JR but loved him too.


----------



## lulilu

^^^and Bobby bought a position in the company to force the father's GF off the BOD.


----------



## katran26

In terms of crude sexual references during meetings, it's pretty disgusting, I agree, but I've known people who worked in various levels in Wall Street, and yes, they really do talk like that. Sad but true.


----------



## beekmanhill

katran26 said:


> In terms of crude sexual references during meetings, it's pretty disgusting, I agree, but I've known people who worked in various levels in Wall Street, and yes, they really do talk like that. Sad but true.



Yes, I've heard that too.   

Shouldn't Axe have more charisma?  To me he is just meh.


----------



## katran26

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, I've heard that too.
> 
> Shouldn't Axe have more charisma?  To me he is just meh.



I agree - maybe they're taking more time to develop his character...it's always tough in the beginning to figure out motivations/back stories/etc.


----------



## gracekelly

katran26 said:


> I agree - maybe they're taking more time to develop his character...it's always tough in the beginning to figure out motivations/back stories/etc.



They showed some of Axe's motivations when he had a building renamed.  He had it in for a wealthy family from the time he caddied at a golf club when he was a teen  and the old man cheated him out of his fee and the right to caddy there for the rest of the season. That was a long grudge to hold, and hold it he did.   They made it clear that Axe did not come from money and had to work for everything.


----------



## beekmanhill

gracekelly said:


> They showed some of Axe's motivations when he had a building renamed.  He had it in for a wealthy family from the time he caddied at a golf club when he was a teen  and the old man cheated him out of his fee and the right to caddy there for the rest of the season. That was a long grudge to hold, and hold it he did.   They made it clear that Axe did not come from money and had to work for everything.



And he is loyal to his old friends but if they violate his trust in any way he cuts them off.  Like the guy who went with him on the plane to see Metallica this week and used financial info he overheard.  Axe bailed him out financially but left him in Canada.


----------



## katran26

gracekelly said:


> They showed some of Axe's motivations when he had a building renamed.  He had it in for a wealthy family from the time he caddied at a golf club when he was a teen  and the old man cheated him out of his fee and the right to caddy there for the rest of the season. That was a long grudge to hold, and hold it he did.   They made it clear that Axe did not come from money and had to work for everything.



Yup, I agree - that scene provided a lot of insight.


----------



## gracekelly

beekmanhill said:


> And he is loyal to his old friends but if they violate his trust in any way he cuts them off.  Like the guy who went with him on the plane to see Metallica this week and used financial info he overheard.  Axe bailed him out financially but left him in Canada.



This guy was also chronically late and the other guys made a point about it when they were departing from NY/NJ and that they should leave him behind.   I think you answered my question as to why they didn't go and wake him up


----------



## melissatrv

Also Axe during his talk to this guy made comments like he wanted to see how much their friendship was worth.  He  said something like "If I don't like something anymore or is not doing what expect, I just let it go"  He was referring to stocks but I think it was also an analogy of the friendship....he just let it go






gracekelly said:


> This guy was also chronically late and the other guys made a point about it when they were departing from NY/NJ and that they should leave him behind.   I think you answered my question as to why they didn't go and wake him up


----------



## Swanky

This week was better IMO


----------



## jng2b

I think someone else mentioned this in this thread - axe seems to be going in such roundabout ways to hurt the DA, but the DA's WIFE works for him! Why do they (axe and DA's wife) not acknowledge this conflict ever?!


----------



## beekmanhill

jng2b said:


> I think someone else mentioned this in this thread - axe seems to be going in such roundabout ways to hurt the DA, but the DA's WIFE works for him! Why do they (axe and DA's wife) not acknowledge this conflict ever?!



They acknowledged it this week.  It's about time.  Just a slight, teeny tiny conflict of interest.  

Did Axe know that telecom was going to tank?  Did the guy who was spouting nonsense in one of the beginning scenes tell him?  I didnt understand that conversation and was too lazy or not interested enough to rewind.  

I didn't get how they found the guy in Iowa who spilled his guts way too easily.  I guess I lost concentration when they found out that farmer could give them information.  Same story here, I am just not interested enough to re watch scenes that become important later in the hour.

The DA in the S&M club?  A bit risky?  I guess that is part of the fun.  

Damian is just not believable to me in this part.  Maybe that's why I'm not really involved in he show, although I keep watching.


----------



## gracekelly

Axe went to Canada and used the Metallica concert for a cover so he could meet with the crooked President of the telecom company who told him that the company was going under and that he should get rid of his stock.  The entire thing about his leaving the business was a cover for all of this and it worked.  He even fooled his wife.

I think the entire S&M plot is ridiculous.  The only thing I can come up with is that it is supposed to make Axe look like the better and straighter person than the US Attorney.  Rhoades is supposed to be this champion for all things right and legal.  He has higher political ambitions thrust upon him by his father who had dirty business dealings that didn't allow him to get into power politics.  Axe is the self made man who might have gotten his hands dirty with some deals along the way, but he is essentially the more conventional of the two in his relationships with his family.  He loves his wife and spends time with his children and helps his friends and co-workers.  So out of all of this, the viewer is supposed to come around to thinking that Rhoades is the bad guy and Axe is the good guy.  He certainly does not have the obvious hang ups that Rhoades and his enabler wife have.  Whatever works for a couple is fine with me, but this guy is just a little too self righteous for my taste and his pedestal has cracks in it.

I actually found the part with Rhoades outside and in the S&M club painful to watch because it was so absurd.  You just know that Hall, Axe's fixer, is going to smoke this out and use it against Rhoades.  Gee, I hope so!

BTW,  Rhoades is going to think that Connerty is the one who flipped him to the journalist and I wonder if he is going to fire him.  If he attempts to do this, I think that Kate Sacher will save the day by finding the real source of the info.

Addition:  Rhoades used the naivete of the guy/wife in Iowa in a shameful way.  He showed himself to be an even bigger ^*)(**& than I thought he was.


----------



## BagLovingMom

I enjoy Homeland and the Affair, but Billions doesn't keep my interest at all. It tries to be intense and clever but just comes across as corny and unbelievable imo. I didn't catch yesterday's episode but it sounds like it was pretty well received so I may give it another chance.


----------



## melissatrv

I feel this show is desperate need of full episode of flashbacks....how do these people fit together, what is their history?  I don't see why the US Atty is so hell bent in going after Axe, I know it will be a feather in his cap but it seems personal and I don't understand the motive.  

It was mentioned that there is a conflict of interest, yet Axe and Wendy never discuss it.  

I find it hard to follow and never really understand it until Grace Kelly explains.  She should do a weekly recap  

I did get that Axe knew about the telecom company but could not piece together how or how the guy shooting with Axe at the carnival fit into this.  

A real gaping hole is that is none of these people have chemistry, not Axe and his wife (their sex scene was cringe worthy), not Wendy and  Chuck, not the woman who wants to be president or the assistant attorney guy or the the FBI woman.  

Even Axe and his main manager or any of the staff including Wendy.  Usually at this point in a series there are characters you understand a bit and root for. All these people are reprehensible to me.  What Chuck did to the farmer's family was so cold blooded.  

And yet I still keep tuning in <sigh>  Perhaps because there is nothing else on Sunday besides Downton Abbey until Game of Thrones starts


----------



## MarvelGirl

melissatrv said:


> I feel this show is desperate need of full episode of flashbacks....how do these people fit together, what is their history?  I don't see why the US Atty is so hell bent in going after Axe, I know it will be a feather in his cap but it seems personal and I don't understand the motive.
> 
> It was mentioned that there is a conflict of interest, yet Axe and Wendy never discuss it.
> 
> I find it hard to follow and never really understand it until Grace Kelly explains.  She should do a weekly recap
> 
> I did get that Axe knew about the telecom company but could not piece together how or how the guy shooting with Axe at the carnival fit into this.
> 
> A real gaping hole is that is none of these people have chemistry, not Axe and his wife (their sex scene was cringe worthy), not Wendy and  Chuck, not the woman who wants to be president or the assistant attorney guy or the the FBI woman.
> 
> Even Axe and his main manager or any of the staff including Wendy.  Usually at this point in a series there are characters you understand a bit and root for. All these people are reprehensible to me.  What Chuck did to the farmer's family was so cold blooded.
> 
> *And yet I still keep tuning in <sigh>  Perhaps because there is nothing else on Sunday besides Downton Abbey until Game of Thrones starts*



This is me too...not sure why since Axe is so not attractive to look at either but it is because my other shows aren't back yet either...Penny Dreadful, Power, Outlander, can't wait for The Girlfriend Experience too.


----------



## gracekelly

melissatrv said:


> I did get that Axe knew about the telecom company but could not piece together how or how the guy shooting with Axe at the carnival fit into this.



The guy shooting with Axe at the carnival is Hall, the fixer. I think the best way to describe him is that he is the Ray Donovan- like go to guy for Axe and he knows how to get things done and most of the time it is in an illegal fashion. Hall set up the girl in the US Attorney's Office with the cocaine and the female lover.   He blackmailed her into spying on Rhoades and feeding him info until the smart girl who wants to be ***** nailed her in the rest room.  He also has some connection to the Greek American attorney that Rhoades doesn't like and used him as well.  Honestly at this point, I hate Rhoades so much that I hope Hall finds out about R's kinky activities and sets him up.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Interesting tidbit: The "smart girl" who wants to be ***** and is attracted to the ADA is Phylicia Rashad's daughter, Condola. I saw her and Orlando Bloom in Romeo & Juliet on Broadway in 2013. They were both gorgeous and fantastic! Sorry the pic is so big...


----------



## melissatrv

MarvelGirl said:


> Interesting tidbit: The "smart girl" who wants to be ***** and is attracted to the ADA is Phylicia Rashad's daughter, Condola. I saw her and Orlando Bloom in Romeo & Juliet on Broadway in 2013. They were both gorgeous and fantastic! Sorry the pic is so big...



Oh wow, now I can see the resemblance!


----------



## melissatrv

As always thanks for the insight 




gracekelly said:


> The guy shooting with Axe at the carnival is Hall, the fixer. I think the best way to describe him is that he is the Ray Donovan- like go to guy for Axe and he knows how to get things done and most of the time it is in an illegal fashion. Hall set up the girl in the US Attorney's Office with the cocaine and the female lover.   He blackmailed her into spying on Rhoades and feeding him info until the smart girl who wants to be ***** nailed her in the rest room.  He also has some connection to the Greek American attorney that Rhoades doesn't like and used him as well.  Honestly at this point, I hate Rhoades so much that I hope Hall finds out about R's kinky activities and sets him up.


----------



## gracekelly

MarvelGirl said:


> Interesting tidbit: The "smart girl" who wants to be ***** and is attracted to the ADA is Phylicia Rashad's daughter, Condola. I saw her and Orlando Bloom in Romeo & Juliet on Broadway in 2013. They were both gorgeous and fantastic! Sorry the pic is so big...



I discovered that last night when I looked up the cast.  I think she is very good in this show.  She certainly has a good set of genes to draw upon!


----------



## MarvelGirl

melissatrv said:


> Oh wow, now I can see the resemblance!



She does look very much like both her mother and father, Ahmad. 



gracekelly said:


> I discovered that last night when I looked up the cast.  I think she is very good in this show.  She certainly has a good set of genes to draw upon!



I also think she is very good in the show. She is believable in the part and plays sort of snarky and snobby well. It makes sense now that we know she is a trust fund baby in the show. Pretty and smart!


----------



## beekmanhill

gracekelly said:


> Axe went to Canada and used the Metallica concert for a cover so he could meet with the crooked President of the telecom company who told him that the company was going under and that he should get rid of his stock.  The entire thing about his leaving the business was a cover for all of this and it worked.  He even fooled his wife.
> 
> I think the entire S&M plot is ridiculous.  The only thing I can come up with is that it is supposed to make Axe look like the better and straighter person than the US Attorney.  Rhoades is supposed to be this champion for all things right and legal.  He has higher political ambitions thrust upon him by his father who had dirty business dealings that didn't allow him to get into power politics.  Axe is the self made man who might have gotten his hands dirty with some deals along the way, but he is essentially the more conventional of the two in his relationships with his family.  He loves his wife and spends time with his children and helps his friends and co-workers.  So out of all of this, the viewer is supposed to come around to thinking that Rhoades is the bad guy and Axe is the good guy.  He certainly does not have the obvious hang ups that Rhoades and his enabler wife have.  Whatever works for a couple is fine with me, but this guy is just a little too self righteous for my taste and his pedestal has cracks in it.
> 
> I actually found the part with Rhoades outside and in the S&M club painful to watch because it was so absurd.  You just know that Hall, Axe's fixer, is going to smoke this out and use it against Rhoades.  Gee, I hope so!
> 
> BTW,  Rhoades is going to think that Connerty is the one who flipped him to the journalist and I wonder if he is going to fire him.  If he attempts to do this, I think that Kate Sacher will save the day by finding the real source of the info.
> 
> Addition:  Rhoades used the naivete of the guy/wife in Iowa in a shameful way.  He showed himself to be an even bigger ^*)(**& than I thought he was.



Thanks for the explanation!  
I forgot that Axe met that guy in Canada.  I guess I missed the whole conversation when he said his telecom company was going under.  I sorta figured Axe knew it before it happened  and I kept wondering what conversation I missed.   Odd that he can't even tell his wife, and kept up the ruse of Galapagos.

Rhoades behavior was reprehensible in Iowa.  He really has no redeeming qualities, so far.  

The show strains so hard to be clever that it misses character development and enhancing the details of each plot a bit so we follow it.   

Gee you know a character name, Connerty.  Well I can guess who that is, but I couldn't have told you in a million years.  And Kate too.  She'll be a big character as time goes on, I guess, if I last that long.  The actress is good.  

See you next week for the explanation of what I saw.


----------



## beekmanhill

MarvelGirl said:


> Interesting tidbit: The "smart girl" who wants to be ***** and is attracted to the ADA is Phylicia Rashad's daughter, Condola. I saw her and Orlando Bloom in Romeo & Juliet on Broadway in 2013. They were both gorgeous and fantastic! Sorry the pic is so big...



Oh yeah.   Ahmad Rashad's daughter too, he was(and is,I assume)  extremely handsome.   I see the resemblance to him more than to Phylicia.  The actress is good.


----------



## gracekelly

Marvelgirl and beekmanhill.... glad to be of service  But please, no sushi at the strip joint



beekmanhill said:


> Oh yeah.   Ahmad Rashad's daughter too, he was(and is,I assume)  extremely handsome.   I see the resemblance to him more than to Phylicia.  The actress is good.



I'm tellin' ya, great genes.  Don't forget that Debbie Allen is her aunt so maybe we could get treated to some singing and dancing?


----------



## lulilu

One of the few things that had a basis in fact for me so far is the female AUSA being a trust fund baby.  In NYC, in public service, you do find trust fund babies -- who can afford to live in Manhattan or Brooklyn on an AUSA's salary.


----------



## beekmanhill

It seems that plotline of Axe donating to the renowned institution (was it a museum?), getting his name on it, and paying off the heirs to the family of the old name was based on David Geffen's donation to Lincoln Center and paying the Avery Fisher heirs $15 million.   

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/fashion/david-geffen-new-york-new-utrecht-philanthropy.html?_r=0

_Critics of the arrangement have characterized Mr. Geffen as a self-aggrandizing interloper, mostly because his donation hinged on the heirs of Avery Fisher capitulating to his demand. The incident even sparked a plotline in an episode of the Showtime drama Billions, where Bobby Axelrod, the rags-to-riches financier, makes a similar move to exact revenge on a blue-blood preppy who snubbed him as a boy.

Reynold Levy, the president of the Robin Hood Foundation, who knows Mr. Geffen, said making a donation in exchange for naming rights is nothing new. It is essentially a form of biography and expression of self, he said. And Mr. Geffens return home is something he understands. People born in New York cant shake it, Mr. Levy said. When they are finished with whatever else they are doing, they want to return._


----------



## gracekelly

beekmanhill said:


> It seems that plotline of Axe donating to the renowned institution (was it a museum?), getting his name on it, and paying off the heirs to the family of the old name was based on David Geffen's donation to Lincoln Center and paying the Avery Fisher heirs $15 million.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/fashion/david-geffen-new-york-new-utrecht-philanthropy.html?_r=0
> 
> _Critics of the arrangement have characterized Mr. Geffen as a self-aggrandizing interloper, mostly because his donation hinged on the heirs of Avery Fisher capitulating to his demand. The incident even sparked a plotline in an episode of the Showtime drama Billions, where Bobby Axelrod, the rags-to-riches financier, makes a similar move to exact revenge on a blue-blood preppy who snubbed him as a boy.
> 
> Reynold Levy, the president of the Robin Hood Foundation, who knows Mr. Geffen, said making a donation in exchange for naming rights is nothing new. It is essentially a form of biography and expression of self, he said. And Mr. Geffens return home is something he understands. People born in New York cant shake it, Mr. Levy said. When they are finished with whatever else they are doing, they want to return._



Yes.  If you are not around any longer to throw money at an institution, this is what happens and it is happening a lot recently. When it is a school, like Cornell Medical College which became Weill-Cornell Med Coll, the alums are not necessarily on board for that and still refer to it by the old name.  Geffen gave UCLA 200 mill and got his name  put on the Med School and it will have that name until the next billionaire comes along.


----------



## beekmanhill

gracekelly said:


> Yes.  If you are not around any longer to throw money at an institution, this is what happens and it is happening a lot recently. When it is a school, like Cornell Medical College which became Weill-Cornell Med Coll, the alums are not necessarily on board for that and still refer to it by the old name.  Geffen gave UCLA 200 mill and got his name  put on the Med School and it will have that name until the next billionaire comes along.



Yes, Sandy Weill got his name on the hospital too, as did Langone on his hospital.  It takes a while to absorb the new name.  I always say New York University Hospital, not Langone.  I thought it was funny that the original family got a payoff.  

Maybe Geffen was smart enough to put "in perpetuity" in his agreement re the name with UCLA, the way he did with Avery Fisher, I mean Geffen Hall.

I like to think I'd give the money and settle for a small plaque or something, but who knows.


----------



## gracekelly

What is the consensus?  Anyone surprised that Axe was willing to go to the table for a deal?  Do you think that if Axe and Wags had not started that little routine with the bee sting/fire ant that Rhoades would not have told them that Axe was not allowed to trade at all?  I wonder if that was Axe's way of ruining the deal and he planned it that way.  He is such a thinker and planner, I can't believe that it was spur of the moment.  Perhaps he wanted to engineer it so Rhoades would recuse himself and Connerty would step in to continue the case because he thinks that Connerty is an easier guy to get around?  I am sure he wanted to get the heat off of Wendy and having her husband step back would help to do that.  I do think that Wendy now realizes that there are aspects to Axe that she did not know and she is confused by him..  BTW, WTF was that hot tub scene all about?

Rhoades' father is a (*&(head,


----------



## beekmanhill

gracekelly said:


> What is the consensus?  Anyone surprised that Axe was willing to go to the table for a deal?  Do you think that if Axe and Wags had not started that little routine with the bee sting/fire ant that Rhoades would not have told them that Axe was not allowed to trade at all?  I wonder if that was Axe's way of ruining the deal and he planned it that way.  He is such a thinker and planner, I can't believe that it was spur of the moment.  Perhaps he wanted to engineer it so Rhoades would recuse himself and Connerty would step in to continue the case because he thinks that Connerty is an easier guy to get around?  I am sure he wanted to get the heat off of Wendy and having her husband step back would help to do that.  I do think that Wendy now realizes that there are aspects to Axe that she did not know and she is confused by him..  BTW, WTF was that hot tub scene all about?
> 
> Rhoades' father is a (*&(head,



 Yes I think but I'm not positive that Axe planned the whole scene in the DAs office so he could get out of the settlement.  I don't know how he would know that Rhoades would recuse himself afterwards though.  (I kept thinking, if Axe settles how do we have a show. )

As far as the hot tub scene with Axe and Wendy, my take was that Axe wanted to be sure she was wearing no wires and he could completely trust her.  Another part was that her showing herself to him naked knowing he would take no advantage of her was an expression of her trust in Axe and this was very important to Axe.  

Where does the guy they arrested stand, the one who got inside info from the farmer and had two families?  He wouldn't rat on Axe.  Does he go to jail for the inside info from the farmer?


----------



## lucywife

gracekelly said:


> ...  BTW, WTF was that hot tub scene all about?
> 
> Rhoades' father is a (*&(head,


 I didn't understand that hot tub part either. 
Agree about Rhoades Sr.


----------



## gracekelly

beekmanhill said:


> Yes I think but I'm not positive that Axe planned the whole scene in the DAs office so he could get out of the settlement.  I don't know how he would know that Rhoades would recuse himself afterwards though.  (I kept thinking, if Axe settles how do we have a show. )
> 
> As far as the hot tub scene with Axe and Wendy, my take was that Axe wanted to be sure she was wearing no wires and he could completely trust her.  Another part was that her showing herself to him naked knowing he would take no advantage of her was an expression of her trust in Axe and this was very important to Axe.
> 
> Where does the guy they arrested stand, the one who got inside info from the farmer and had two families?  He wouldn't rat on Axe.  Does he go to jail for the inside info from the farmer?



Your explanation for the hot tub was the only thing that occurred to me, but I though it a bit extreme.  More about not being wired than anything else.

Axe was not happy about settling, and this was the perfect excuse for him to pull out.  I think Dollar Bill Stearn is going to weather the storm.  He is a pretty tough guy and they could really make a jury cry with the story about the sick daughter of the farmer.   He is so tough that he emailed his wife about his OTHER family.


----------



## beekmanhill

gracekelly said:


> Your explanation for the hot tub was the only thing that occurred to me, but I though it a bit extreme.  More about not being wired than anything else.
> 
> Axe was not happy about settling, and this was the perfect excuse for him to pull out.  I think Dollar Bill Stearn is going to weather the storm.  He is a pretty tough guy and they could really make a jury cry with the story about the sick daughter of the farmer.   He is so tough that he emailed his wife about his OTHER family.



Yeah, it was the perfect excuse, because he did say he could never accept not trading.  But I don't think he could ever accept being only a family firm either.   Trading and all these deals is in his blood and he needs big bucks to do that.  Course he has quite a few bucks of his own.

At first I thought Wendy and his own wife (Lara?) had persuaded him to settle, but the little fire ant thing Axe and his buddy did at the meeting was so over the top I then thought it was all preplanned.  

Damian Lewis' attempt to speak with a Long Island accent is failing badly and it distracts me.  I just do not like him in the part.  

I guess you are correct about Dollar Bill.  He didn't bat an eye when the double family was revealed.  Why was Rhodes so stupid thinking he would cave?  As you say, he would have the sob story ready for the jury.  

These characters are not coming together for me.


----------



## imgg

gracekelly said:


> What is the consensus?  Anyone surprised that Axe was willing to go to the table for a deal?  Do you think that if Axe and Wags had not started that little routine with the bee sting/fire ant that Rhoades would not have told them that Axe was not allowed to trade at all?  I wonder if that was Axe's way of ruining the deal and he planned it that way.  He is such a thinker and planner, I can't believe that it was spur of the moment.  Perhaps he wanted to engineer it so Rhoades would recuse himself and Connerty would step in to continue the case because he thinks that Connerty is an easier guy to get around?  I am sure he wanted to get the heat off of Wendy and having her husband step back would help to do that.  I do think that Wendy now realizes that there are aspects to Axe that she did not know and she is confused by him..  *BTW, WTF was that hot tub scene all about?*
> 
> Rhoades' father is a (*&(head,



Didn't they say the charges would probably be dropped if there was a conflict of interest- like Wendy and Axe having an affair?  I thought the hot tub scene was a set up so Axe could make it look like it was an affair.  That was my take on the hot tub scene but nothing came of it, at least yet.


----------



## beekmanhill

imgg said:


> Didn't they say the charges would probably be dropped if there was a conflict of interest- like Wendy and Axe having an affair?  I thought the hot tub scene was a set up so Axe could make it look like it was an affair.  That was my take on the hot tub scene but nothing came of it, at least yet.



Possible, but I think Axe respects and likes Wendy so I don't think he would do it.


----------



## imgg

beekmanhill said:


> Possible, but I think Axe respects and likes Wendy so I don't think he would do it.



I wouldn't put anything past Axe!

What about the scene with Axe saying to his wife its done, after the hot hub scene with Wendy?  If it's not the affair scenario what was that about?


----------



## beekmanhill

I thought he meant plans for the settlement with Rhoades were done.


Wendy is being written as the smartest character on the show, she is the one who understands both Axe and Rhoades. Why would she go along with this scene.  She's smart enough to know that perhaps pictures were being taken.


----------



## gracekelly

beekmanhill said:


> I thought he meant plans for the settlement with Rhoades were done.
> 
> 
> Wendy is being written as the smartest character on the show, she is the one who understands both Axe and Rhoades. Why would she go along with this scene.  She's smart enough to know that perhaps pictures were being taken.



It could have been a set-up with Wendy and only to be used if necessary.  She is smart enough to know this.  Does it matter at this point since Chuck recused himself?  Don't forget that Chuck still wants control of the case even if it doesn't look that way on paper AND,  the Greek-American guy in the office knows Hall, the fixer so Hall may find out that Chuck is directing traffic and find a way to use it to have the case thrown out if pictures of Wendy and Axe are leaked out.  Now that would be a juicy kettle of sushi!  I think that Lara knows everything.  I liked that she was used as the "bag woman" to give the cash to Dollar Bill's wife.  I thought that was a pretty funny line "you brought muffins?"

Wendy is a control freak and her world may be shattered by Axe and/or Chuck.  Don't they say that the submissive  really controls the dominatrix because the submissive has the control word to make the pain stop?


----------



## beekmanhill

Yeah, the muffins thing was funny.

Rhoades has lied to Wendy (does she know?).  I'd like know her motivation more.  I didn't buy the "We built the company" explanation to Axe.  Love the actress; she is half my reason for watching.


----------



## gracekelly

beekmanhill said:


> Yeah, the muffins thing was funny.
> 
> Rhoades has lied to Wendy (does she know?).  I'd like know her motivation more.  I didn't buy the "We built the company" explanation to Axe.  Love the actress; she is half my reason for watching.



She implied that something really big and bad happened in the past that required some psych therapy from her and that he would not have been able to build up the business without said therapy.  That could just be her ego talking too.  He strikes me as being a pretty self directed person.  I think her motivation is that she wakes up in the morning feeling that she has control over two powerful men.  Alpha woman


----------



## lulilu

I was very confused by Axe and Rhoades agreeing to deal.  And the terms was pretty steep.

Rhoades began the taunting, and then upped the ante to lifetime debarment.  I wonder if he wanted to settle.  Axe was merely responding in kind, but it did get Rhoades to say lifetime debarment.  

And I wonder if the First AUSA will comply with the recusal being for show only?  I find the lack of ethics in that office to be troublesome, in that I don't believe it exists in reality -- not to that level.

I think both lack of wire and total trust both were involved in the pool scene.

I kind of admired Dollar Bill's toughness in sending the letter to wife #1.  I don't believe personally in allowing anyone to make threats to me and have always welcomed the threatener to go for it.  Bill has balls.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> I was very confused by Axe and Rhoades agreeing to deal.  And the terms was pretty steep.
> 
> Rhoades began the taunting, and then upped the ante to lifetime debarment.  I wonder if he wanted to settle.  Axe was merely responding in kind, but it did get Rhoades to say lifetime debarment.
> 
> And I wonder if the First AUSA will comply with the recusal being for show only?  I find the lack of ethics in that office to be troublesome, in that I don't believe it exists in reality -- not to that level.
> 
> I think both lack of wire and total trust both were involved in the pool scene.
> 
> I kind of admired Dollar Bill's toughness in sending the letter to wife #1.  I don't believe personally in allowing anyone to make threats to me and have always welcomed the threatener to go for it.  Bill has balls.



A lot of emotional involvement from the FirstAUSA.  I would like to think that IRL this is not the case.


----------



## lulilu

gracekelly said:


> A lot of emotional involvement from the FirstAUSA.  I would like to think that IRL this is not the case.



I don't believe it is; IMO the entire characterization of that office is off the charts.


----------



## lucywife

My favorite line so far &#8220;We think noblesse oblige is a new entree at Olive Garden&#8221;


----------



## beekmanhill

gracekelly said:


> She implied that something really big and bad happened in the past that required some psych therapy from her and that he would not have been able to build up the business without said therapy.  That could just be her ego talking too.  He strikes me as being a pretty self directed person.  I think her motivation is that she wakes up in the morning feeling that she has control over two powerful men.  Alpha woman



Didn't they imply in the first few episodes that there was some unethical behavior by Axe after Sept 11th?   That has not been mentioned since, has it?

I didn't get that Wendy implied she treated Axe, I thought she was referring to keeping his employees from jumping off the bridge many times. 

If I liked the show more, I'd watch it over to see what I think on second watching.  But I don't.


----------



## gracekelly

beekmanhill said:


> Didn't they imply in the first few episodes that there was some unethical behavior by Axe after Sept 11th?   That has not been mentioned since, has it?
> 
> I didn't get that Wendy implied she treated Axe, I thought she was referring to keeping his employees from jumping off the bridge many times.
> 
> If I liked the show more, I'd watch it over to see what I think on second watching.  But I don't.



I am pretty sure she said that she helped Axe too.  Yes, they did imply that he did something that was not kosher right after 9/11.  I saw the ending again last night and I think that Chuck made a last minute spur of the moment decision to say that Axe would not be allowed to trade at all and it even surprised Chuck's team.


----------



## melissatrv

Yeah and remember how Axe's wife bullied that woman from not writing a certain chapter of the book?  Something occurred on 9/11 with Axe




beekmanhill said:


> Didn't they imply in the first few episodes that there was some unethical behavior by Axe after Sept 11th?   That has not been mentioned since, has it?
> 
> I didn't get that Wendy implied she treated Axe, I thought she was referring to keeping his employees from jumping off the bridge many times.
> 
> If I liked the show more, I'd watch it over to see what I think on second watching.  But I don't.


----------



## lucywife

melissatrv said:


> Yeah and remember how Axe's wife bullied that woman from not writing a certain chapter of the book?  Something occurred on 9/11 with Axe


 we'll find out soon enough, I hope


----------



## beekmanhill

melissatrv said:


> Yeah and remember how Axe's wife bullied that woman from not writing a certain chapter of the book?  Something occurred on 9/11 with Axe



Yes, I forgot all about that. Axe's wife is forgettable.


----------



## Purse lover1969

I just binge watched Billions, and while I could discuss the nuances of the show, I really would love to know what designer bags Wendy carries in episodes 4, 5 and 6. One is black and the other is crocodile, I believe. Any ideas, TPFers?


----------



## betty.lee

Purse lover1969 said:


> I just binge watched Billions, and while I could discuss the nuances of the show, I really would love to know what designer bags Wendy carries in episodes 4, 5 and 6. One is black and the other is crocodile, I believe. Any ideas, TPFers?




I didn't see her carry a bag in episode 4 but the one in 5 where she visits axe at home is a Phillip lim large pashli, the black one in 6 is a ysl sac de jour  

finally caught up but I'm still not sure how invested I want to be in it.


----------



## beekmanhill

betty.lee said:


> I didn't see her carry a bag in episode 4 but the one in 5 where she visits axe at home is a Phillip lim large pashli, the black one in 6 is a ysl sac de jour
> 
> finally caught up but I'm still not sure how invested I want to be in it.



Love that bag.   

I'm done with the show.  Tried to plow through last night's epi, but it is too much work.  I'm just not invested.  Don't like the characters.  Maybe at the end of the season I'll binge watch to see what happened.  There is lots of talent on the show, but the writing isn't up to task, IMO.  And I just don't like Damian Lewis in the part.


----------



## gracekelly

I think they went over the top when Bobby recapped who was at the pool party and had the camera that had the full video of the knockout.  Rhoades continues to be more annoying.  I am hoping his wife will put handcuffs on him and throw away the key.  

Bobby's wife is right, those two brats are growing up to be self entitled little snots.


----------



## lulilu

I can't stand Rhoads' unethical conduct and the first AUSA's inability to take a stand.  He is putting the investigation (and any resulting charges) and his own career at risk.  Man up.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> I can't stand Rhoads' unethical conduct and the first AUSA's inability to take a stand.  He is putting the investigation (and any resulting charges) and his own career at risk.  Man up.



*sigh*  It's TV, I know why this bothers you, but don't let it.    Medical shows do the same thing to me.


----------



## lulilu

^^you are right, GC!  sigh....


----------



## lucywife

I couldn't make it to the middle of yesterday's episode, it gets very cliche-y.


----------



## betty.lee

^ I totally agree. I kind of just leave it on for background noise


----------



## melissatrv

Totally agree! Here was there for all of one minute and is totally focused on the guy he punched out to notice any background people....absurd!

I cannot believe they jumped so quickly to renew this  It must have gotten big ratings for the first episode.  If there was anything else on now I would stop watching.  

As you say talented cast (except Bobby's wife) and bad writing.  

Really?  Wendy could not see that recruiter was trying to hit on her?  And why her skill set be in demand?  Seems like a niche area to me....maybe all big firms on wall street had someone like her. I work for a major company (though not in the banking/finance industry) and we have no one like that





gracekelly said:


> I think they went over the top when Bobby recapped who was at the pool party and had the camera that had the full video of the knockout.  Rhoades continues to be more annoying.  I am hoping his wife will put handcuffs on him and throw away the key.
> 
> Bobby's wife is right, those two brats are growing up to be self entitled little snots.


----------



## beekmanhill

Good point about Wendy.  Its certainly a niche job.   

I thought Rhodes really overplayed the last scene with the AUSA.  He was so dramatic.   Maybe the director made him play it that way, but it was overdone.


----------



## Swanky

gracekelly said:


> I think they went over the top when Bobby recapped who was at the pool party and had the camera that had the full video of the knockout.  Rhoades continues to be more annoying.  I am hoping his wife will put handcuffs on him and throw away the key.
> 
> Bobby's wife is right, those two brats are growing up to be self entitled little snots.




Yes, all of that!


----------



## queennadine

I'm having a hard time getting into it as well. I blame Damian Lewis; I just see him as Brody from Homeland and that's it.

And the finance/trading stuff goes way over my head so I'm lost during those scenes. I want to like it...but just can't yet.


----------



## gracekelly

queennadine said:


> I'm having a hard time getting into it as well. I blame Damian Lewis; I just see him as Brody from Homeland and that's it.
> 
> And the finance/trading stuff goes way over my head so I'm lost during those scenes. I want to like it...but just can't yet.



Many times it is not about the goings on of the show i.e. finance, but more about the interaction of the characters.  Just watching Rhoades and the wife is a show in itself and Rhodes with the people in his office.  He is such a douche so it makes me happy when the wife slaps him and pushes him around  I think Paul Giamatti has totally stolen this show from Damian Lewis.  PG is a great actor and many  people don't see past the exterior because he is not the world's most attractive man.  He really should get an Emmy/Golden Globe for this part.


----------



## Swanky

Giamatti is so unfortunate looking but so brilliant, love him lol


----------



## lucywife

gracekelly said:


> PG is a great actor and many  people don't see past the exterior because he is not the world's most attractive man.  He really should get an Emmy/Golden Globe for this part.


 oh yes. I love him since Barney's Version, he's incomparable.


----------



## MarvelGirl

gracekelly said:


> PG is a great actor and many  people don't see past the exterior because he is not the world's most attractive man.  He really should get an Emmy/Golden Globe for this part.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Giamatti is so unfortunate looking but so brilliant, love him lol





lucywife said:


> oh yes. I love him since Barney's Version, he's incomparable.



Agree 1000% about Giamatti! I just watched him in Straight Outta Compton where he was also fantastic. I think Chris Rock mentioned him in his Oscar monologue as being incredibly versatile. I mean, the man can act any part and do it extremely well. So talented to be sure! Without him, this show would be rubbish! LOL.


----------



## JNH14

Paul has won many awards-he's incredibly talented.  He was up for an Oscar for Cinderella Man; he was also great in Sideways...his looks may not be standard movie star-but then his acting far outweighs most of his fellow actors!


----------



## gracekelly

Loved it!


----------



## melissatrv

gracekelly said:


> Loved it!



Are you referring to last night's episode?  Or PG?

I was surprised to find out Bobby did not meet his wife until after he became rich.  I thought she was a "from the hood" girl and that is why she is so rough around the edges


----------



## gracekelly

melissatrv said:


> Are you referring to last night's episode?  Or PG?
> 
> I was surprised to find out Bobby did not meet his wife until after he became rich.  I thought she was a "from the hood" girl and that is why she is so rough around the edges



Last night's episode and I was surprised too about his wife.  I thought they knew each other from high school or the same town.  It sounds like he already had a billion by the time they met.


----------



## melissatrv

Yeah last night's episode was pretty good.  This was just start to pick up steam and go on hitatus until next year




gracekelly said:


> Last night's episode and I was surprised too about his wife.  I thought they knew each other from high school or the same town.  It sounds like he already had a billion by the time they met.


----------



## imgg

I hope the whole season isn't about getting Axe, there are so many other directions they could go.   They should of had better character development before diving into this plot...


----------



## MarvelGirl

gracekelly said:


> Loved it!



I really enjoyed the last episode too! I was invested the whole hour which was nice.


----------



## gracekelly

imgg said:


> I hope the whole season isn't about getting Axe, there are so many other directions they could go.   They should of had better character development before diving into this plot...



I don't think this plot line will be completely resolved by the end of the season.  However, if it is, you can be sure that they will come up with some new conflict to keep us hanging til next season.


----------



## beekmanhill

I watched this in spite of myself and didn't like it.  

Isn't Rhoades father extremely wealthy?  He seems to be able to drop $250K on a girlfriend without blinking an eye.  So why is Rhoades worried about money.   His goal is power, get Axe, run for Senator, run for President, that is what Daddy wants for him.   Wendy would know this too, so why the $$$ discussion?  Daddy is not going to let the kids go to public school.

The 9/11 thing.  Don't know if the timeline made sense.   First plane hit at 8:46, second plane hit around 9:10.  Everyone knew it was terrorism, market was not open, phones and computer systems all over lower Manhattan were out (it was difficult to make a call anywhere in Manhattan) and Axe is trading up a storm making $750 mil?    

I didn't get the wife thing at all.  I assumed she was a childhood girlfriend from previous dialogue.  
Connerty gave up his principles pretty fast, too fast. 

Why am I watching?


----------



## melissatrv

Came across this article from Jan after Billions premiered.  It does essentially nail this show

http://www.vulture.com/2016/01/billions-tv-review.html


----------



## beekmanhill

melissatrv said:


> Came across this article from Jan after Billions premiered.  It does essentially nail this show
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2016/01/billions-tv-review.html



Pretty much agree with everything in the article.  Thanks.


----------



## lulilu

beekmanhill said:


> I watched this in spite of myself and didn't like it.
> 
> Isn't Rhoades father extremely wealthy?  He seems to be able to drop $250K on a girlfriend without blinking an eye.  So why is Rhoades worried about money.   His goal is power, get Axe, run for Senator, run for President, that is what Daddy wants for him.   Wendy would know this too, so why the $$$ discussion?  Daddy is not going to let the kids go to public school.
> 
> The 9/11 thing.  Don't know if the timeline made sense.   First plane hit at 8:46, second plane hit around 9:10.  Everyone knew it was terrorism, market was not open, phones and computer systems all over lower Manhattan were out (it was difficult to make a call anywhere in Manhattan) and Axe is trading up a storm making $750 mil?
> 
> I didn't get the wife thing at all.  I assumed she was a childhood girlfriend from previous dialogue.
> Connerty gave up his principles pretty fast, too fast.
> 
> Why am I watching?



They were talking about Wendy leaving Axe and her $2M+ salary to live on Rhoades' $185,000 salary.  Two big problems I see 1) given the rivalry between Rhoades and his father, I certainly don't see dad sporting their lifestyle; and 2) private school tuition would be the least of their problems given their lifestyle which includes a townhouse in Brooklyn which would cost millions to buy and who knows how much to maintain.  That is why Wendy's job is so important.

The show also highlights the difference between Rhoades' lifestyle and that of his subordinates, including the first assistant USAtty, who couldn't pony up the money to get a better apartment.


----------



## beekmanhill

lulilu said:


> They were talking about Wendy leaving Axe and her $2M+ salary to live on Rhoades' $185,000 salary.  Two big problems I see 1) given the rivalry between Rhoades and his father, I certainly don't see dad sporting their lifestyle; and 2) private school tuition would be the least of their problems given their lifestyle which includes a townhouse in Brooklyn which would cost millions to buy and who knows how much to maintain.  That is why Wendy's job is so important.
> 
> The show also highlights the difference between Rhoades' lifestyle and that of his subordinates, including the first assistant USAtty, who couldn't pony up the money to get a better apartment.



And I did see his father making up the difference.  His father is very supportive of Rhoades' political ambitions.  Didn't his father say something like "you'll get what I could never get" or words to that effect?


----------



## gracekelly

beekmanhill said:


> And I did see his father making up the difference.  His father is very supportive of Rhoades' political ambitions.  Didn't his father say something like "you'll get what I could never get" or words to that effect?



Yes the father did something in the past that precluded his being able to run for a high public office.  I don't think that Chuck wants to take money from his dad because he would be accused of being a rich kid on daddy's $$ by his political opponent.  Better for him if the $$ comes from the wife's job.


----------



## lulilu

beekmanhill said:


> And I did see his father making up the difference.  His father is very supportive of Rhoades' political ambitions.  Didn't his father say something like "you'll get what I could never get" or words to that effect?



I don't see his father handing over almost $2M a year.  Maybe he is more generous or rich than I think.


----------



## beekmanhill

lulilu said:


> I don't see his father handing over almost $2M a year.  Maybe he is more generous or rich than I think.



Old Joe Kennedy did it!


----------



## lulilu

beekmanhill said:


> Old Joe Kennedy did it!



You are right about that; I was unaware their wealth was comparable.


----------



## gracekelly

beekmanhill said:


> Old Joe Kennedy did it!



People are more politically correct these days and today would be a whole different story.   He bought him the presidency and the conventions actually meant something back then.   Ask LBJ who is still steaming in his grave over that one.


----------



## beekmanhill

What I meant was that Joe Kennedy supported his kids (and their kids and their kids) in a very nice lifestyle so they could achieve political heights not available to him.  The Kennedy sons and daughters had no financial concerns.

I think the same could be said about very many present day politicians.  

As for LBJ, he accumulated quite a nice sum of money himself for someone who only held public office in his working career.  And though he lost the nomination to JFK in the convention,  LBJ got his opportunity in 1963.  .


----------



## gracekelly

Well, that was an interesting episode.  I suspect that the final end game that Donny and Axe cooked up will be revealed next week.   We learned how Lara and Axe met and more about her family.  I think she was too quick to pack up the restaurant and the farm.  She could have closed the place for 6 months for "redecorating" and reopened to a full house. Her family was pretty quick to turn on Axe.  Like the firemen, they probably profited by his largess.   Connerty is really being turned into a putz and his FBI ex-girlfriend had him nailed when she told him that he did much better when he was his own man.

Wendy to Rhoades:  "Lucy, we got some talkin' to do!"


----------



## Cindi

I wonder if Donny isn't dying and has worked out a deal with Axe to take care of his family. When they came to his house to bring him in he quickly swept everything off his nightstand into the drawer. Looked like a bunch of prescription pill bottles. Wendy even commented on his weight loss. I do like the show. It's growing on me.


----------



## gracekelly

Cindi said:


> I wonder if Donny isn't dying and has worked out a deal with Axe to take care of his family. When they came to his house to bring him in he quickly swept everything off his nightstand into the drawer. Looked like a bunch of prescription pill bottles. Wendy even commented on his weight loss. I do like the show. It's growing on me.



I"m sorry to say that I  believe Donny has died.  They showed a scene at a cemetery.  I'm sure he did work out a deal with Axe to take care of his husband and children.  How that stock transaction is going to play out is the big question.


----------



## gracekelly

That was a great episode!  It certainly tied up many loose ends. I could not stop laughing during the Axe/Dollar Bill scene where they are having the faux fight.  Bill was great in falling into line quickly and doing what Axe wanted.  The funeral was very well done and cut into the episode well.  Mixed feelings about the fact that Axe basically told the MD no on the experimental treatment.  My feelings about this are strictly personal.  I have known people who try the drug trial and actually do worse and die faster.  It is a calculated risk, but obviously Axe was the person who benefited from this the most,  I like to think that what Donnie's husband said was true, that Donnie went out with flags flying rather than a whimper.

Some pretty interesting dynamics between Rhoades and the wife and with his father.  Connery and Kate Sacker had that "What now?" look on their faces at 6:45am.  The scenes with the judge were superb!  The oh so clever people who left Axe turned out to be outmaneuvered as I expected they would be.

LOVED IT AND WATCHED IT TWICE!


----------



## melissatrv

Seems just when this show is picking up any steam it is over, one episode left!  I really think one of the major things that could be fixed is recasting the wife.  She is unlikeable in a bad way, some characters are unlikeable but have redeeming qualities. Even after last night, I still don't know anything more about her than I did in episode one. 

Overall I think there has been poor character development all around.  It is amazing how some writers are able to do that and make you care about characters early on. I think they should have focused more on this aspect and less on the financial aspects. Most of us don't work in the industry and don't understand it.  This could have been the focus more and more over time. The movie Wall Street was very fast paced, a lot of the same financial aspects, but in two hours I cared more about about central characters than I do after 10 hours of this.  Ultimately character development carries most shows, except crime of the week shows where you are interested in the whodunnit


----------



## gracekelly

melissatrv said:


> Seems just when this show is picking up any steam it is over, one episode left!  I really think one of the major things that could be fixed is recasting the wife.  She is unlikeable in a bad way, some characters are unlikeable but have redeeming qualities. Even after last night, I still don't know anything more about her than I did in episode one.
> 
> Overall I think there has been poor character development all around.  It is amazing how some writers are able to do that and make you care about characters early on. I think they should have focused more on this aspect and less on the financial aspects. Most of us don't work in the industry and don't understand it.  This could have been the focus more and more over time. The movie Wall Street was very fast paced, a lot of the same financial aspects, but in two hours I cared more about about central characters than I do after 10 hours of this.  Ultimately character development carries most shows, except crime of the week shows where you are interested in the whodunnit



I don't care for the wife either.  She leaves me cold.  I don't like the way she magically makes things happen either i.e. helicopter, store opening just for them etc. I think her sister is a biatch too.  She has a Michelin star courtesy of her sister and could find a job at any restaurant and she is totally ungrateful.  

  I think the whole therapy session with Axe and Wendy was just a set up for the last scenes with Chuck.  This could be the cliff hanger for next season i.e. what happens with the notes that Chuck stole from Wendy and the pictures that the PI has of Chuck.


----------



## honu

melissatrv said:


> Seems just when this show is picking up any steam it is over, one episode left!  I really think one of the major things that could be fixed is recasting the wife.  She is unlikeable in a bad way, some characters are unlikeable but have redeeming qualities. Even after last night, I still don't know anything more about her than I did in episode one.
> 
> Overall I think there has been poor character development all around.  It is amazing how some writers are able to do that and make you care about characters early on. I think they should have focused more on this aspect and less on the financial aspects. Most of us don't work in the industry and don't understand it.  This could have been the focus more and more over time. The movie Wall Street was very fast paced, a lot of the same financial aspects, but in two hours I cared more about about central characters than I do after 10 hours of this.  Ultimately character development carries most shows, except crime of the week shows where you are interested in the whodunnit



ITA with you - it's hard for me to like any one of the characters, :wondering


----------



## sunshinesash

This show is great. Love Axelrod. Can't stand the US attorney- Chuck...on the fence about his wife. She has loyalty, which I admire, but not much else. 

Great show about the eternal struggle of power and the endless clashing of egos. * Although I like the momentum of the show is losing steam as each episode rolls on....



gracekelly said:


> I don't care for the wife either.  She leaves me cold.  I don't like the way she magically makes things happen either i.e. helicopter, store opening just for them etc. I think her sister is a biatch too.  She has a Michelin star courtesy of her sister and could find a job at any restaurant and she is totally ungrateful.
> 
> I think the whole therapy session with Axe and Wendy was just a set up for the last scenes with Chuck.  This could be the cliff hanger for next season i.e. what happens with the notes that Chuck stole from Wendy and the pictures that the PI has of Chuck.


Yes, Axelrod's wife isn't very likeable, I agree...well, actually that goes for BOTH wives. The only character I actually like is Bobby Axelrod....I really don't feel anything for any other character, either than disdain for Chuck.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I love Chuck's character!! Love how he busts everybody esp the guy that never pick up after his dog! But his wife Wendy not so much, I find her so inappropriate ... as for Axelrod's wife I find her to be really really blah, boring and beige for a billionaire's wife in the NYC/Connecticut area but I do like her giving the stink eye to Wendy.


----------



## gracekelly

WillstarveforLV said:


> I love Chuck's character!! Love how he busts everybody esp the guy that never pick up after his dog! But his wife Wendy not so much, I find her so inappropriate ... as for Axelrod's wife I find her to be really really blah, boring and beige for a billionaire's wife in the NYC/Connecticut area but *I do like her giving the stink eye to Wendy.*




  That is all she is good for.

I think Wendy is a manipulative piece of work.  I  wondered how she managed to slip into the dominatrix role so easily and now we know...she had lessons from the woman at the club!  I think Chuck's extracurricular activities will come back to haunt him.  Hoping.....


----------



## melissatrv

What did everyone think of the finale?  I enjoyed the epic showdown between Axe and Chuck.  They need more direct confrontation between the two.  Don't think Axe will destroy the docs on Wendy after he gave her all this money and she walked out.  

Are there really coaches in financial firms like her?  And do they really make that much? 

On Twitter there is nothing but positive comments on this show.  Surprisingly the Twitterverse seems to like the wife and she live tweets during the show


----------



## beekmanhill

I find many of the scenes to be too OTT.  Everything is so overly dramatic.   I've come to like the more subtle characters like Connerty.  I thought he did great work last night.  Now he sees how unethical Chuck is, will he stay with him?  I liked Lonnie too (the guy Chuck hired back to get Bobby on the police bribery case.  

I hope Wendy goes to work in Kathryn Erbe's firm.  Love KE, another subtle actress.  

It's got a lot of potential for next year.  I think the characters are coming into their own.


----------



## gracekelly

Totally loved the finale.  It showed what a completely insane guy Chuck is.  I don't think we have seen the last of Wendy, as she and Condola Rashad are the only interesting females on the show.  Will Connerty jump to the dark side?  It happens.  Who do you think Bernie Madoff's lawyer worked for before going into private practice?

Bobby may be feeling a little too invincible and that will lead to some mistakes.  I am expecting that next season, his company will be working out of an underground bunker with even more security lol!  Wouldn't mind a trip into the personal vault.  That was a lot of croc Birkins!


----------



## lulilu

I just watched the finale on demand.  I was watching for the birkins but only saw the LV luggage.

Anyway, loved it.  It is OTT but I have grown to love that part of it too.  I look forward to next season.  Wendy is too interesting to be gone I hope.  And I don't think either Bobby or Chuck left that meeting feeling good.  I don't think Bobby will ever feel completely secure.  And how long will Chuck hold his office after this?  Won't someone use his conduct to get him out?  The First Assistant maybe?


----------



## beekmanhill

lulilu said:


> I just watched the finale on demand.  I was watching for the birkins but only saw the LV luggage.
> 
> Anyway, loved it.  It is OTT but I have grown to love that part of it too.  I look forward to next season.  Wendy is too interesting to be gone I hope.  And I don't think either Bobby or Chuck left that meeting feeling good.  I don't think Bobby will ever feel completely secure.  And how long will Chuck hold his office after this?  Won't someone use his conduct to get him out?  The First Assistant maybe?



I didn't see the Birkins either, only the LV.  

Oh, they can't get rid of Wendy, she's my favorite.  But both of these men broke her trust so I can't see her going back to either one.  I was really shocked that Bobby showed her the pool picture.  I thought he trusted her enough that he would not have arranged for those pics to be taken.   

Wendy's hands aren't really clean though.  She knew Axe is running an organization with shady rules.   Does she really think Axe was making these trades without inside information and payoffs?  

But I would love to see her at Katherine Erbe's firm and be a player in her own right.

As for Rhoades, I agree can't see him continuing as he did this season.  His staff has lost faith in him and his behavior.


----------



## gracekelly

The reference to Birkins was in relation to the amount of money in the safe.  There were no actual Birkins in the walk-in safe.  I guess my joke flew past you.

I think a lot depends upon Connerty and if he will join the darkside or try to throw Chuck under the bus.  I don't think he will work for Axe as that would be too easy.  However, Axe did use those same words that Connerty used to describe the wealthy girls apt. i.e. grown-up.  If  Connerty did join Axe there would be some real sparks flying between him and his former colleagues.


----------



## beekmanhill

As Lonnie said, "it's Chinatown, Jake."


----------



## berrydiva

I still have to watch the finale but funny story I got a call about a job from someone I know about a company who had to become a family firm after settling a fine with the feds. I realized that it was the same one the show was modeled after. I actually heavily considered it because of the show....kind of funny.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

beekmanhill said:


> I didn't see the Birkins either, only the LV.
> 
> Oh, they can't get rid of Wendy, she's my favorite.  But both of these men broke her trust so I can't see her going back to either one.  I was really shocked that Bobby showed her the pool picture.  I thought he trusted her enough that he would not have arranged for those pics to be taken.
> 
> *Wendy's hands aren't really clean though.  She knew Axe is running an organization with shady rules.   Does she really think Axe was making these trades without inside information and payoffs?*
> 
> But I would love to see her at Katherine Erbe's firm and be a player in her own right.
> 
> As for Rhoades, I agree can't see him continuing as he did this season.  His staff has lost faith in him and his behavior.


 
Exactly and she had no qualm accepting the bonus Maserati either which was possibly purchased from ill-gotten gains.  Also secretly taping her husband just to get her trust back from Axlerod??? Esp when Axelrod had all this blackmail on her ready to use...her hands not clean at all nor is her integrity. 
Now...whatever happened to the janitor is Chuck's office - was he leaking or did they leave that open-ended?


----------



## beekmanhill

WillstarveforLV said:


> Exactly and she had no qualm accepting the bonus Maserati either which was possibly purchased from ill-gotten gains.  Also secretly taping her husband just to get her trust back from Axlerod??? Esp when Axelrod had all this blackmail on her ready to use...her hands not clean at all nor is her integrity.
> Now...whatever happened to the janitor is Chuck's office - was he leaking or did they leave that open-ended?



They made that janitor thing so obvious in the scene, I couldn't figure out if it was a joke or not.


----------



## lulilu

gracekelly said:


> The reference to Birkins was in relation to the amount of money in the safe.  There were no actual Birkins in the walk-in safe.  I guess my joke flew past you.
> 
> I think a lot depends upon Connerty and if he will join the darkside or try to throw Chuck under the bus.  I don't think he will work for Axe as that would be too easy.  However, Axe did use those same words that Connerty used to describe the wealthy girls apt. i.e. grown-up.  If  Connerty did join Axe there would be some real sparks flying between him and his former colleagues.



Ah GK, you had me all excited....


----------



## lulilu

WillstarveforLV said:


> Exactly and she had no qualm accepting the bonus Maserati either which was possibly purchased from ill-gotten gains.  *Also secretly taping her husband just to get her trust back from Axlerod???* Esp when Axelrod had all this blackmail on her ready to use...her hands not clean at all nor is her integrity.
> Now...whatever happened to the janitor is Chuck's office - was he leaking or did they leave that open-ended?



Wendy also had her own *ss in mind here.  Her license etc.  She quit -- not really looking for Bobby's trust.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> Wendy also had her own *ss in mind here.  Her license etc.  She quit -- not really looking for Bobby's trust.



Alas, Lara does not strike me as a Birkin fan.  The only H I could see her wearing is an Evelyne.

In theory, Axe could sue her for not keeping his file confidential.  Big HIPPA issue here.  I have never known of any professional who keeps his patient records and personal info on the same computer unless the professional records are in a cloud program and you have to log into the program for access.  Wendy's having the same log in as Chuck is stupid and sloppy.  Now I understand the purpose of that dinner meeting with that cutesy cozy couple.


----------



## beekmanhill

gracekelly said:


> Alas, Lara does not strike me as a Birkin fan.  The only H I could see her wearing is an Evelyne.
> 
> In theory, Axe could sue her for not keeping his file confidential.  Big HIPPA issue here.  I have never known of any professional who keeps his patient records and personal info on the same computer unless the professional records are in a cloud program and you have to log into the program for access.  Wendy's having the same log in as Chuck is stupid and sloppy.  Now I understand the purpose of that dinner meeting with that cutesy cozy couple.



I was even surprised to see the LV.  Her style is odd, a bit boho, mostly blah.  She certainly is concerned with continuing the good life though.  Axe's clothes are casual, but expensive.  What accounts for Wendy's middle of the road clothes.   I haven't even noticed what handbags she uses.  If she goes more upscale, I could see Balenciaga, with the fringe.


----------



## lulilu

gracekelly said:


> Alas, Lara does not strike me as a Birkin fan.  The only H I could see her wearing is an Evelyne.
> 
> In theory, Axe could sue her for not keeping his file confidential.  Big HIPPA issue here.  I have never known of any professional who keeps his patient records and personal info on the same computer unless the professional records are in a cloud program and you have to log into the program for access.  Wendy's having the same log in as Chuck is stupid and sloppy.  Now I understand the purpose of that dinner meeting with that cutesy cozy couple.



And why in the world would she write down the illegal stuff.  Not as if she would forget it.  Nor would she have any obligation to report past illegal conduct like that.


----------



## beekmanhill

lulilu said:


> And why in the world would she write down the illegal stuff.  Not as if she would forget it.  Nor would she have any obligation to report past illegal conduct like that.



I think in particular she would never have written down the actual name of the person.


----------



## gracekelly

beekmanhill said:


> I think in particular she would never have written down the actual name of the person.



That is puzzling.  

I think the LV luggage is a sign of being nouveau riche.    Now if it was vintage LV, that would be much better lol!


----------



## beekmanhill

gracekelly said:


> That is puzzling.
> 
> I think the LV luggage is a sign of being nouveau riche.    Now if it was vintage LV, that would be much better lol!



Agree.


----------



## beekmanhill

Watched the first episode of the new season.  Its going to be another battle of Axe vx. Rhodes.   Not too sure I want to watch it; its too convoluted.
I like the characters in Rhoades office, the three vying for the bigger job.  The guy investigating the office is pretty menacing.

Have to decide whether to continue or not.


----------



## slowlikehoney

beekmanhill said:


> I was even surprised to see the LV.  Her style is odd, a bit boho, mostly blah.  She certainly is concerned with continuing the good life though.  Axe's clothes are casual, but expensive.  What accounts for Wendy's middle of the road clothes.   I haven't even noticed what handbags she uses.  If she goes more upscale, I could see Balenciaga, with the fringe.


I believe Wendy carries a Saint Laurent Sac de Jour.  I only ever noticed one bag that Lara was carrying and it was a hobo, slouchy looking thing, but I couldn't see any kind of label or defining feature.  Maybe it could have been Bottega Veneta or something similar? But it really didn't even look high end.  Like it could have been Fossil or Lucky Brand or something like that.  Lara is very low key, which I think is done on purpose.  Like she likes to pretend she's the same old girl from the old neighborhood...


----------



## gracekelly

slowlikehoney said:


> I believe Wendy carries a Saint Laurent Sac de Jour.  I only ever noticed one bag that Lara was carrying and it was a hobo, slouchy looking thing, but I couldn't see any kind of label or defining feature.  Maybe it could have been Bottega Veneta or something similar? But it really didn't even look high end.  Like it could have been Fossil or Lucky Brand or something like that.  Lara is very low key, which I think is done on purpose.  Like she likes to pretend she's the same old girl from the old neighborhood...


Wendy always carries nice bags and they make a point of showcasing them too.  Her dresses are good, but the rest of what she wears is meh.  Lara has a bit of the boho thing going on.  Obviously she could dress designer head to toe if she wished, but she didn't grow up with it and I don't think it has any appeal to her.  However, last season when they were all supposed to disappear and the luggage was in the foyer of the house, it was all Vuitton so someone as aspirations.

I like the new gender neutral character.  When she is with Bobby, it is like the two of them are human adding machines.


----------



## cloverleigh

Wonder if anyone knows what bag Wendy was carrying in the last episode?  I remember when she went to visit Chuck's attorney/friend Ira's apt - the model staying with him commented on it like "nice bag" or something but I missed what it was.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

cloverleigh said:


> Wonder if anyone knows what bag Wendy was carrying in the last episode?  I remember when she went to visit Chuck's attorney/friend Ira's apt - the model staying with him commented on it like "nice bag" or something but I missed what it was.


I have yet to watch the last episode but will keep an eye out for it.....if I catch, will let you know.


----------



## lulilu

cloverleigh said:


> Wonder if anyone knows what bag Wendy was carrying in the last episode?  I remember when she went to visit Chuck's attorney/friend Ira's apt - the model staying with him commented on it like "nice bag" or something but I missed what it was.


i was straining to see too.  Would love to know.


----------



## melissatrv

Billions returns this week 3/25.   I missed last season as I did not have Showtime that year.   As it had been so long, I re-watched season 1 and then watched season 2.  After re-watching season 1, I understand and appreciate the show much better.  With all the finance stuff that threw me off, it was a lot to take in the first time.  Love the addition of Taylor who reminds me of a young Lillith if anyone watched Cheers. Still hate Axe's wife and her syrupy fake smile. Looking forward to Season 3.


----------



## beekmanhill

I gave up after season one.  On paper it looked so good, but I could not get into it.  Maybe I'll give season three a whirl.  I love Maggie Siff.


----------



## kemilia

I liked both seasons, which I watched on Netlfix (DVDs). I plan on getting Showtime though, I like Homeland and Billions too much too wait, and oh Shameless too. And yes, Axe's wife--eesh.


----------



## melissatrv

I hate Lara so much.  She is so phony, always throwing a dig at someone.  In tonight's episode with the baseball mom, I had to rewind the scene as it did not make sense.  I thought the mom was paying her a compliment but there goes Lara with her on queue syrupy smile as she throws out a verbal dig.  Think she is going to go the way of Betty Draper, now that her and Axe have split we will see less and less of her.  Although I think I liked Betty better.  I would like to learn more about Dollar Bill and Mafee and the backstory of how Wags and Axe came to work together.  Think it has improved since season one, like the intelligent dialogue. The pace and the dialogue remind me of The West Wing  Loved the scene where Bryan and the FBI woman question the naked guy at the pool.  "But you knew we were coming!"


----------



## gracekelly

melissatrv said:


> I hate Lara so much.  She is so phony, always throwing a dig at someone.  In tonight's episode with the baseball mom, I had to rewind the scene as it did not make sense.  I thought the mom was paying her a compliment but there goes Lara with her on queue syrupy smile as she throws out a verbal dig.  Think she is going to go the way of Betty Draper, now that her and Axe have split we will see less and less of her.  Although I think I liked Betty better.  I would like to learn more about Dollar Bill and Mafee and the backstory of how Wags and Axe came to work together.  Think it has improved since season one, like the intelligent dialogue. The pace and the dialogue remind me of The West Wing  Loved the scene where Bryan and the FBI woman question the naked guy at the pool.  "But you knew we were coming!"



I can't figure Lara out.  She seems very bitter, and  her little speech to the other woman may have been about herself too.  Perhaps she is feeling the sting of not being as important now that she is separated from Bobby.  At the end of last season, you knew that they were having problems, but I didn't think it would escalate to divorce.

Love Wags and Dollar Bill.  Fun characters.  I could do with a little less of Taylor even though I find her very interesting.  Bobby as become very distasteful so far this season and Chuck is right with him.


----------



## melissatrv

beekmanhill said:


> I gave up after season one.  On paper it looked so good, but I could not get into it.  Maybe I'll give season three a whirl.  I love Maggie Siff.


You really have to watch season 2 to understand season 3.  I thought season 2 was better than season one.  I had a hard time following it also.  After viewing season 2, I went and re-watched season 1.  I still don't get all the financial stuff but understand the general jist


----------



## melissatrv

What really fascinates me about this show is how some people are so passionate about what they do....Dollar Bill for example  And Axe has so much money he could retire but he is just itching to trade.  I cannot remember which season but all employees were outside and just ready to bust a gut to get in the building and work.  I wish I had a job I was that passionate about.  I have had jobs I liked, jobs I didn't like but never had that "can't wait to wake up and get to work" feeling


----------



## gracekelly

melissatrv said:


> What really fascinates me about this show is how some people are so passionate about what they do....Dollar Bill for example  And Axe has so much money he could retire but he is just itching to trade.  I cannot remember which season but all employees were outside and just ready to bust a gut to get in the building and work.  I wish I had a job I was that passionate about.  I have had jobs I liked, jobs I didn't like but never had that "can't wait to wake up and get to work" feeling



It is the thrill and the adrenaline rush that they all like.  They love all that money they make too.  They think they are better and above other people and in the last episode, Bobby proved it by having his new henchmen hack the gov't database on Maria Gonzalez and take away her green card so she would be sent back to Guatemala.  They don't care who they hurt to get what they want and that includes Chuck.  They could have subtitled that episode "What about the people of Brazil?


----------



## kemilia

melissatrv said:


> What really fascinates me about this show is how some people are so passionate about what they do....Dollar Bill for example  And Axe has so much money he could retire but he is just itching to trade.  I cannot remember which season but all employees were outside and just ready to bust a gut to get in the building and work.  I wish I had a job I was that passionate about.  I have had jobs I liked, jobs I didn't like but never had that "can't wait to wake up and get to work" feeling


The financial people (Axe) get the rush from making the money, that is their passion (imo), it may lessen over time but they will still have gobs of money (hopefully). Chuck, on the other hand, has only his crazy obsession to see Axe ruined/destroyed. Once that happens (if it does) I don't think he will have a reason to even _live_ anymore.


----------



## kemilia

Ok, I've been watching this show from the beginning and I still don't get Wendy. 

No way can someone be married to "one side" (especially the nut job that Chuck is) and still play such an important role in the "other side's" life/work. It sure is an interesting role she plays, for sure, and the writers expect the viewers to say "yep, that's normal and happens in real life all the time."


----------



## imgg

kemilia said:


> Ok, I've been watching this show from the beginning and I still don't get Wendy.
> 
> No way can someone be married to "one side" (especially the nut job that Chuck is) and still play such an important role in the "other side's" life/work. It sure is an interesting role she plays, for sure, and the writers expect the viewers to say "yep, that's normal and happens in real life all the time."


That's exactly what I said to hubby when I watched the latest episode.  No way would someone like Axe let Wendy continue to work there knowing her husband would do anything to destroy him.  I used to like Wendy's character, but now it's getting old.   I wish the writers would come up with some new material, the grudge between Chuck and Axe is boring now.  They need to drop that as the main plot an focus on something else.

Oh and Mark Cuban should stick with Shark Tank, I cringed at his lines....


----------



## chicinthecity777

melissatrv said:


> Billions returns this week 3/25.   I missed last season as I did not have Showtime that year.   As it had been so long, I re-watched season 1 and then watched season 2.  After re-watching season 1, I understand and appreciate the show much better.  With all the finance stuff that threw me off, it was a lot to take in the first time.  Love the addition of Taylor who reminds me of a young Lillith if anyone watched Cheers. Still hate Axe's wife and her syrupy fake smile. Looking forward to Season 3.


OMG I hate the wife too! She's vile!


----------



## chicinthecity777

melissatrv said:


> What really fascinates me about this show is how some people are so passionate about what they do....Dollar Bill for example  And Axe has so much money he could retire but he is just itching to trade.  I cannot remember which season but all employees were outside and just ready to bust a gut to get in the building and work.  I wish I had a job I was that passionate about.  I have had jobs I liked, jobs I didn't like but never had that "can't wait to wake up and get to work" feeling


It's not a job they are passionate about. It's the money, the thrill, the power it comes with they are craving. They are all gamblers! It's like an addiction. I work in the industry. I see them every day!


----------



## chicinthecity777

kemilia said:


> Ok, I've been watching this show from the beginning and I still don't get Wendy.
> 
> No way can someone be married to "one side" (especially the nut job that Chuck is) and still play such an important role in the "other side's" life/work. It sure is an interesting role she plays, for sure, and the writers expect the viewers to say "yep, that's normal and happens in real life all the time."





imgg said:


> That's exactly what I said to hubby when I watched the latest episode.  No way would someone like Axe let Wendy continue to work there knowing her husband would do anything to destroy him.  I used to like Wendy's character, but now it's getting old.   I wish the writers would come up with some new material, the grudge between Chuck and Axe is boring now.  They need to drop that as the main plot an focus on something else.


Agree with both of you! I find Wendy's story line very far fetched! There is so much conflict of interest!


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Agree with both of you! I find Wendy's story line very far fetched! There is so much conflict of interest!



I agree.  I also don't see what their attraction (Wendy and Chuck) was to begin with, She could have had anyone, but why Chuck? They portray Wendy as being this Zen master manipulator and that is getting to be too much for me.  Axe's dependence upon her is unrealistic.  Lara is pretty level headed, so why didn't  he talk to her more?  His relationship with Wendy is what busted the marriage.   Three in the bed, with Chuck lurking next to it lol!


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> I agree.  I also don't see what their attraction (Wendy and Chuck) was to begin with, She could have had anyone, but why Chuck? They portray Wendy as being this Zen master manipulator and that is getting to be too much for me.  Axe's dependence upon her is unrealistic.  Lara is pretty level headed, so why didn't  he talk to her more?  His relationship with Wendy is what busted the marriage.   Three in the bed, with Chuck lurking next to it lol!


 I know, right?


----------



## mdcx

kemilia said:


> Ok, I've been watching this show from the beginning and I still don't get Wendy.
> 
> No way can someone be married to "one side" (especially the nut job that Chuck is) and still play such an important role in the "other side's" life/work. It sure is an interesting role she plays, for sure, and the writers expect the viewers to say "yep, that's normal and happens in real life all the time."


To me it's one of those "self inflicted conflicts" some people like to get themselves into, like they belong to a church where they don't support most of the beliefs but rather than leave they stay and chafe against it very publicly.  
Or they work at a job they hate and complain about continuously but refuse to even consider looking for another job. 
Or they want kids but they choose to marry someone who never wants kids and they agonise all the time about wanting children.
It's like, you knew what you were getting into, people have pointed it out to you, you could make different choices but you choose to go ahead and continue.
Wendy created this conflict for herself because she thrives on either the conflict or the attention it gets her from both men etc. Obviously drama needs conflict, but in reality most people in Wendy's position would never have taken/kept that job.


----------



## gracekelly

I get the feeling that there will be no one left on this series who is likable.  I actually thought that Lara and Bobby might reconcile and a part of me wonders if this is not all an act to protect assets.  300 mill is just not enough to maintain that life style*sigh*

I thought the paper box test was pretty funny.  It reminded me of when I had to put together file boxes to move files from the office.

Why does that Ice Juice guy want to marry that woman?  What a dope!  She would leave him in a heartbeat if someone richer came along.


----------



## kemilia

gracekelly said:


> I get the feeling that there will be no one left on this series who is likable.  I actually thought that Lara and Bobby might reconcile and a part of me wonders if this is not all an act to protect assets.  300 mill is just not enough to maintain that life style*sigh*
> 
> I thought the paper box test was pretty funny.  It reminded me of when I had to put together file boxes to move files from the office.
> 
> *Why does that Ice Juice guy want to marry that woman?  What a dope!  She would leave him in a heartbeat if someone richer came along*.


Yes, she was pretty disgusting, and he was pretty stupid. And the ring was ugly, imo.


----------



## kemilia

While watching the Zuckerberg/Congressional hearings, I see Taylor .


----------



## gracekelly

kemilia said:


> Yes, she was pretty disgusting, and he was pretty stupid. And the ring was ugly, imo.


It was ugly, but then I am not a fan of Buccellati.  Wonder how much they paid for that plug?



kemilia said:


> While watching the Zuckerberg/Congressional hearings, I see Taylor .


TIA  Expressionless and like a robot.  I think he was wearing her tie


----------



## Nana97

gracekelly said:


> I get the feeling that there will be no one left on this series who is likable.  I actually thought that Lara and Bobby might reconcile and a part of me wonders if this is not all an act to protect assets.  300 mill is just not enough to maintain that life style*sigh*
> 
> I thought the paper box test was pretty funny.  It reminded me of when I had to put together file boxes to move files from the office.
> 
> Why does that Ice Juice guy want to marry that woman?  What a dope!  She would leave him in a heartbeat if someone richer came along.


 I laughed when she said that 300 mill is not enough



kemilia said:


> Yes, she was pretty disgusting, and he was pretty stupid. And the ring was ugly, imo.


 That woman was vapid!! Such a gold digger as well ($280 on truffles for the pasta when her boyfriend is almost broke, it’s not like she was going to pay!), I couldn’t understand why Ira still wanted to marry her! Also I completely agree that ring was awful!!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I must say...I am really enjoying this season thus far...didn't think I would but it still has me in intrigued with all these new dynamics.


----------



## melissatrv

Interesting last night how Wendy mentioned that Bobby and Chuck once liked each other.  Wonder what happened?  More just a clash of kings or was there an incident of some sorts.  I like Taylor and don't care about the gender neutral stuff, but sometimes when they refer to Taylor in conversation as "they" it gets confusing.


----------



## gracekelly

melissatrv said:


> Interesting last night how Wendy mentioned that Bobby and Chuck once liked each other.  Wonder what happened?  More just a clash of kings or was there an incident of some sorts.  I like Taylor and don't care about the gender neutral stuff, but sometimes when they refer to Taylor in conversation as "they" it gets confusing.


Interesting how we are watching a group of basically unlikable people.  I don't know how I feel about Bobby at this point.  I think that Chuck is going to dig himself into a hole.  I am hoping he doesn't bring down Kate Sacker with his dirty dealings.  She said that she had aspirations to be ***** so she better be REAL careful!


----------



## Nana97

gracekelly said:


> Interesting how we are watching a group or basically unlikable people.  I don't know how I feel about Bobby at this point.  I think that Chuck is going to dig himself into a hole.  I am hoping he doesn't bring down Kate Sacker with his dirty dealings.  She said that she had aspirations to be ***** so she better be REAL careful!


 I feel like Bobby’s behaviour is becoming more irrational and reckless as the season goes by, to be honest I’m finding him a bit annoying this season! I completely agree with you on Chuck he’s done way too many shady things (e.g Lawrence Boyd, Wendy’s notes) to not have an eventual reckoning. I think Connerty was very lucky to get out of Chuck’s web and in my opinion Sacker is going to land herself in the middle of Chuck’s mess.


----------



## gracekelly

The other interesting thing is the undercurrent of social class, especially in the Prosecutor's office.  Rhodes and Sacker come from privileged backgrounds and went to the elite prep schools and colleges.  Connerty, who has been made a fool of IMO numerous times, is from more humble origins.  His mother was a waitress and he grew up in the Bronx  and he went to Fordham University.  Now there is absolutely nothing wrong with Fordham, but it is not Harvard, Yale or Princeton.  NY has this long history of having prosecutors from elite families and Connerty is not part of that.  They certainly show him as a very bright guy, but he is not in the old boy network and he is constantly being reminded of it in many ways.  This was something that Axe reminded Connerty of when he offered him a job.  Connerty had a brief affair with Kate Sacker in season 1 and he realized very quickly that he was totally out of her league on all levels.  Seeing them spar in this last episode was pretty good and great that Connerty quickly realized that she set him up.  If I understood the preview, he will be adding her to the list of bad people with his vendetta against Chuck.  The question is whether they will outsmart him and/or use their connections to put him down.


----------



## Nana97

gracekelly said:


> The other interesting thing is the undercurrent of social class, especially in the Prosecutor's office.  Rhodes and Sacker come from privileged backgrounds and went to the elite prep schools and colleges.  Connerty, who has been made a fool of IMO numerous times, is from more humble origins.  His mother was a waitress and he grew up in the Bronx  and he went to Fordham University.  Now there is absolutely nothing wrong with Fordham, but it is not Harvard, Yale or Princeton.  NY has this long history of having prosecutors from elite families and Connerty is not part of that.  They certainly show him as a very bright guy, but he is not in the old boy network and he is constantly being reminded of it in many ways.  This was something that Axe reminded Connerty of when he offered him a job.  Connerty had a brief affair with Kate Sacker in season 1 and he realized very quickly that he was totally out of her league on all levels.  Seeing them spar in this last episode was pretty good and great that Connerty quickly realized that she set him up.  If I understood the preview, he will be adding her to the list of bad people with his vendetta against Chuck.  The question is whether they will outsmart him and/or use their connections to put him down.


 The difference in upbringing and privilege is so glaringly obvious to him but the others think nothing of it because that’s what they’re used to. I vaguely remember in one of the earlier episodes Connerty being intimidated by Sacker’s apartment and she though it was no big deal. Sacker used to be my favourite character on the show but the closer she’s gotten to power the more corrupted she’s become. I’m guessing that once upon a time Chuck’s character would’ve been somewhat law obliging, but due to his sense of self-importance and entitlement he’s gotten to think that he’s above the law and believes he must settle scores with enemies to gain more power. I think power especially in the government setting kind of sets up the characters for moral corruption, blurring the lines between right and wrong.


----------



## gracekelly

Nana97 said:


> The difference in upbringing and privilege is so glaringly obvious to him but the others think nothing of it because that’s what they’re used to. I vaguely remember in one of the earlier episodes Connerty being intimidated by Sacker’s apartment and she though it was no big deal. Sacker used to be my favourite character on the show but the closer she’s gotten to power the more corrupted she’s become. I’m guessing that once upon a time Chuck’s character would’ve been somewhat law obliging, but due to his sense of self-importance and entitlement he’s gotten to think that he’s above the law and believes he must settle scores with enemies to gain more power. I think power especially in the government setting kind of sets up the characters for moral corruption, blurring the lines between right and wrong.


Oh yes, I recall the apartment scene vividly!  There was some comment about the apartment being properly decorated and for a "grown-up" as opposed to the brick and board book shelves of college days.  I don't know why it didn't occur to me that Bobby knew Wendy before Chuck did and was probably at their wedding.  She said he had been in private practice when she met him.  Interesting...  Kate *is* getting more corrupted, and I am waiting for her to be called out on something that will ruin her political aspirations, but who knows, if all the connections come through, she will be unscathed.  Chuck is in bed with the King Maker of New York State, so he can get away with a a hell of a lot.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

This show has gotten so boring.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I enjoyed this weeks episode but was that the real slide at the end?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

CobaltBlu said:


> I enjoyed this weeks episode but was that the real slide at the end?


It appears to be....are you thinking perhaps Chuck made a dupe? This week's episode was good...lots of spiralling!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Not sure!  I am thinking either he changed his mind about planting it, realizing it was better to put all the cards on the table (or he was tired of the game); or he planted it and then brought down a dupe to see what Bobby would say, thinking if all went well he could go up and retrieve the other one. 

However, it would not be refrigerated so what use is it to plant it....it was just in the cosmetic case.  Not sure what happened there, honestly. 



WillstarveforLV said:


> It appears to be....are you thinking perhaps Chuck made a dupe? This week's episode was good...lots of spiralling!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

CobaltBlu said:


> Not sure!  I am thinking either he changed his mind about planting it, realizing it was better to put all the cards on the table (or he was tired of the game); or he planted it and then brought down a dupe to see what Bobby would say, thinking if all went well he could go up and retrieve the other one.
> 
> However, it would not be refrigerated so what use is it to plant it....it was just in the cosmetic case.  *Not sure what happened there, honestly.*


 Me neither! And with Wendy's expression, she just seemed generally surprised - was it because Chuck aborted the plan to frame Axl or that he put all the cards on the table?? What will happen now with the FBI search warrant  scheduled to happen 7am the next day and why would Chuck even put the slide in Axl's toiletry case - you know Axl would never put such a discriminating piece of evidence like that in such an obvious place or maybe Chuck is willing to form an alliance with Axl to  protect Wendy and the kids and pull a fast one Connerty? I am also surprised that Axl was still going to plea even after Lara threatened to move with the kids to California.  #somanyquestions


----------



## gracekelly

I thought the entire scene was misdirection to make the viewers go nuts


----------



## CobaltBlu

It worked!!!


----------



## gracekelly

The thing is that both Chuck and Axe want to save Wendy and the only way that can be done is if Axe is not prosecuted and that can only happen if there is no evidence.  I understand that.  What I don't understand is how they can get around Wendy shorting the stock while walking in Chuck's office.  It still looks incriminating for both of them.  The only thing I can think of if that Axe et al will contend that they were shorting the stock based on research or a hunch and not because they knew the drink was contaminated and the stock would tank as a result of people falling ill.  Wendy had no idea that the drink was tampered with, nor did she know about the slide.

Speaking of the slide...I think that the slide is the most bogus part of the story. What exactly is on that slide?   If they wanted live organisms, they would need a culture plate or a tube of the appropriate media for the organism to stay alive in.  They are implying that the slide can only be out of refrigeration for no more than 18 hours to remain viable.  If the slide contains a pathologic specimen from a lab animal who was injected with the toxin, it would not matter if it was at room temperature.  None of this makes sense to me.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Yea, the slide is the weakest link in all of this, that was a bizarre addition to this story, they could have used anything, like the doctor taping the conversation and having a crisis of conscience or something. The slide is annoying. Also, since reading this thread, I cant help but thing....Wendy is really not that amazing. I can see chuck wanting to hang on to her because of the whole Dom thing, but her dialoge is so blech...who talks like that?  I do like the bone cuff and she wears it very very well.


----------



## gracekelly

CobaltBlu said:


> Yea, the slide is the weakest link in all of this, that was a bizarre addition to this story, they could have used anything, like the doctor taping the conversation and having a crisis of conscience or something. The slide is annoying. Also, since reading this thread, I cant help but thing....Wendy is really not that amazing. I can see chuck wanting to hang on to her because of the whole Dom thing, but her dialoge is so blech...who talks like that?  I do like the bone cuff and she wears it very very well.



I think Wendy speaks like a Zen master or at worst Yoda lol!  She is supposed to have this ability to read people and make the correct recommendations to them.  If that were true, she would have a religion named after her and people worshiping at her feet.  Well...uh...I guess she has at least one...Chuckles.


----------



## kemilia

CobaltBlu said:


> Yea, the slide is the weakest link in all of this, that was a bizarre addition to this story, they could have used anything, like the doctor taping the conversation and having a crisis of conscience or something. The slide is annoying. Also, since reading this thread, I cant help but thing....Wendy is really not that amazing. I can see chuck wanting to hang on to her because of the whole Dom thing, but her dialoge is so blech...who talks like that?  I do like the bone cuff and she wears it very very well.


I do agree about the bone cuff, I've always liked those. Funny, with all that I should be concentrating on (I know zilch about this fancy financial sh**), I'm staring at the jewelry.


----------



## gracekelly

kemilia said:


> I do agree about the bone cuff, I've always liked those. Funny, with all that I should be concentrating on (I know zilch about this fancy financial sh**), I'm staring at the jewelry.


Wendy wears nice bags too.


----------



## gracekelly

Well that was quite an episode!  Wendy has joined the _use people for your own ends club.  _I get the feeling that Connerty is going to flip Taylor as she seemed pretty unhappy with what happened with Mafee.  At this point, he is the only person who has scruples and wants to see justice prevail.  What Chuck did with the doctor was pretty cruel, though the guy was not a pure as driven snow.  I kept waiting for Chuck's dad to tell him that he was proud of him.  That will be a looooong wait  even though he came out of this situation in one piece.


----------



## kemilia

gracekelly said:


> Well that was quite an episode!  Wendy has joined the _use people for your own ends club.  _I get the feeling that Connerty is going to flip Taylor as she seemed pretty unhappy with what happened with Mafee.  At this point, he is the only person who has scruples and wants to see justice prevail.  What Chuck did with the doctor was pretty cruel, though the guy was not a pure as driven snow.  I kept waiting for Chuck's dad to tell him that he was proud of him.  That will be a looooong wait  even though he came out of this situation in one piece.


I'm liking Wendy less and less, heck, I don't think anyone on this show is likable, but I love this show. And Wendy had her bone cuff again .

Yes, I think Taylor is going to be Axe's downfall (or almost, Wags will kill them (her?) first).


----------



## gracekelly

kemilia said:


> I'm liking Wendy less and less, heck, I don't think anyone on this show is likable, but I love this show. And Wendy had her bone cuff again .
> 
> Yes, I think Taylor is going to be Axe's downfall (or almost, Wags will kill them (her?) first).


Wags is my favorite character because he does his thing and makes no bones about it.  TIA, they are all unlikable at this point. Wendy has always been manipulative and if she wasn't always leaning towards the dark side, she could never stay with Axe.    
I think Taylor is going to go off with the squeeze from California and she will be the brains that raises the money for his causes.  I love how they are handling that romance.  The guy just likes her, the person,  and doesn't care if she has a gender or not.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I’m bummed,,, I liked GK’s Taylor Oscar scenario.


----------



## gracekelly

I had stored the last 4 episodes.  For some reason I just didn't want to watch them.  Finally did it and they were awesome!  Axe was probably the nastiest and snarkiest he has ever been and I really could not blame Taylor for what she did.  Mafee was treated badly as well, especially by Wendy so his joining her was not surprise.  I think the surprise was Ben Kim deciding to stay.  Taylor's BF should have grown a set and realized that there are some business decisions that she could not control, especially when working for Axe.  He should have realized that it was business and not personal.  I didn't quite understand how the final play with the General and Chuck got to where it did.  When and how did Sacker decide to jump ship?  If she saw that it was a losing battle for Chuck against the General, then she gave no indication. If her father advised her since he had had past dealings with the General and his brother, that was not referenced.  The NYAG was obviously romanced easily by a job offer.  I was glad to see Connerty back where he belonged.


----------



## lulilu

I think Connerty influenced Sacker.  They talked about the investigation at that bar.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> I think Connerty influenced Sacker.  They talked about the investigation at that bar.


I am surprised she would listen to him.  I think she realized that her dream of being ***** would be in the dumper if she went against a man so well connected on the federal level. Her comment to Chuck was "you know I am a political animal and I might have to bite you."   Chuck is just in NYC and gave up his chance to be governor.  Plus she probably spoke to her father.


----------



## betty.lee

I’m actually really happy with the way the story line is progressing, mainly because I was getting really tired of the whole chuck/axe pissing match.


----------



## gracekelly

betty.lee said:


> I’m actually really happy with the way the story line is progressing, mainly because I was getting really tired of the whole chuck/axe pissing match.


I agree.  They each needed new foes.  The really scary one is the Russian mobster.  John Malkovich is just perfect!  Hall was actually afraid of him@  His threat to Axe had him as a loser in either direction i.e. if Taylor won or Axe lost.


----------



## imgg

betty.lee said:


> I’m actually really happy with the way the story line is progressing, mainly because I was getting really tired of the whole chuck/axe pissing match.


That storyline went on way too long.  I was ready to stop watching when they writers must of felt its viewers sentiments on the stale storyline and changed everything.  It much more entertaining now.


----------



## betty.lee

imgg said:


> That storyline went on way too long.  I was ready to stop watching when they writers must of felt its viewers sentiments on the stale storyline and changed everything.  It much more entertaining now.



Yup, agreed. Now I’m actually really looking forward to next season.


----------



## melissatrv

I am glad they reduced Lara's part.....not seeing her snarky smile makes me enjoy watching it more


----------



## gracekelly

Anyone watching the new season? It is quite a flip with Chuck and Axe. The thing is that they were friends a long time before they became enemies. It’s fun seeing them interact now.  

I thought the tour of restaurants where the movers and shakers hang out was fun.  The deal making was a little tedious, but funny in the end. 

Hopefully that huge paunch that Chuck is carrying around is part of his character and not the actor. I suspect that they want us to think that he has spent the last few months dealing with his frustrations by eating. He couldn barely button his jacket and no custom made vest. 

Per usual Wags and Charles Senior had great lines. John Malkovich is no slouch either. He’s quite good at playing the sinister character. 

Taylor in her “costume” was quite a sight. The wig really sucked lemons. Can’t decide if I am for her or against. 

I think  the set up for the coming season was well done for a first episode and really enjoyed it.


----------



## lulilu

I plan to watch it on demand tonight or tomorrow night when there's nothing on tv.  But am definitely a fan.


----------



## kemilia

Definitely love this show, I had to hit pause to be sure that was Taylor, Yep, that wig sucked big time but they looked great.

I read an article about the penthouse used as Bobby's current place--$45M and I think it's still for sale


----------



## gracekelly

I wonder if we are going to see Lara this season.
@kemilia   I guess Taylor was willing to compromise her principles with that fugly wig.  Not sure who Taylor's female associate is.  She said she poached her from a particular company.  Are we supposed to know where it is that she came from?


----------



## gracekelly

So the subtitle iof this show is going to be Axe takes on the Russian mob?  I think it will be hilarious if Taylor finds herself so over her head with the mob guy that she and Axe join forces with help from Chuck to get rid of him


----------



## kemilia

I don't see how Taylor can't see just how over her head she is with the Russian dude. 

Ah, I love this show!


----------



## gracekelly

kemilia said:


> I don't see how Taylor can't see just how over her head she is with the Russian dude.
> 
> Ah, I love this show!


She compromised her values last season when she sold out her boyfriend from Silicon Valley.  Next was the Russian dude and after that the wig.  It's a downhill trajectory!


----------



## Nana97

Did anyone else predict that the Chicken Man was going to die?


----------



## chicinthecity777

I really enjoyed the first episode! It was very funny that Chuck couldn't give away the parking permit! Had to do a double take on Taylor's "make over"! Looking forward to the rest of the new season!


----------



## gracekelly

I think this show has officially jumped the shark. They obviously wanted to move on story wise and characters met their demise.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Im still liking the show but I am really coming to despise Wendy, though her necklace game is really on point. But she is looking drawn and acting like a complete tool.  That pie looked really good and made me crave pie, by the way....


----------



## gracekelly

CobaltBlu said:


> Im still liking the show but I am really coming to despise Wendy, though her necklace game is really on point. But she is looking drawn and acting like a complete tool.  That pie looked really good and made me crave pie, by the way....



Yes, I recall  pot pie discussions with you way back when hahahaha!

I am wondering when Wendy is going to wake up and realize what she is doing.  She has really been sipping the Kool Aid or taking the Darth Vader course in human relations. 

Sorry, but I find Taylor's affect so off putting that I have a hard time having sympathy for them.  Yes, I am being politically correct by referring to Taylor as them.

I think the Masochist Chuck thing is getting pretty wild.  The guy can't function unless he gets a heel ground into his face?  However, I don't think he was being a proper husband to Wendy and it would appear that he was always putting his needs before anything that she wanted.  When she put the house on the market without telling him, she was really sending him a message.  Chuckie, the bad daddy pancake flinging story was not going to cut it with Wendy.  She is tougher than that!


----------



## kemilia

New season sans Axe is back and first episode is pretty darn good. The writing makes me wish I could quote like Chuck & Wags.

And how did Paul Giamatti lose so much weight? Surgery? And I don't say this often about beards but I do miss his.


----------



## melissatrv

I am glad to hear the episode was good. Will have to watch it tonight.  I always thought Corey Stoll was sexy from back in the House of Card days to now.  Yeah the dialog is great!


----------



## kemilia

melissatrv said:


> I am glad to hear the episode was good. Will have to watch it tonight.  I always thought Corey Stoll was sexy from back in the House of Card days to now.  Yeah the dialog is great!


I agree re: Corey Stoll but I read that he is a jerk on a gossip site and true or not, that now colors my view of him. He was great in HOC and The Strain.


----------



## lulilu

Did anyone watch this past Sunday?  I loved the whole Wags story arc.  I love his character and to see him singing was great.  I imagine that the band members are friends of the director or someone.


----------



## rutabaga

I enjoyed last night’s episode where they priced out everything on the screen. It was fun seeing Kate’s croc YSL SdJ and Wendy’s Cartier and Mejuri jewelry. I don’t think Warby Parker rx glasses are $700 though. The most I’ve paid is $195 and that’s if the frames are made in Italy, otherwise you can get glasses for less than $100.


----------



## kemilia

rutabaga said:


> I enjoyed last night’s episode where they priced out everything on the screen. It was fun seeing Kate’s croc YSL SdJ and Wendy’s Cartier and Mejuri jewelry. I don’t think Warby Parker rx glasses are $700 though. The most I’ve paid is $195 and that’s if the frames are made in Italy, otherwise you can get glasses for less than $100.


Yes, the pricing was great, I paused each one (Kate sure had lots of rings). Hopefully Kate goes for a way more interesting wardrobe than Wendy. And Warby glasses are not that much, though I've been buying mine from Hip Optical--great and fast. 

So Taylor has a $179K Patek Phillipe watch? I think that's what I saw.


----------



## rutabaga

kemilia said:


> Yes, the pricing was great, I paused each one (Kate sure had lots of rings). Hopefully Kate goes for a way more interesting wardrobe than Wendy. And Warby glasses are not that much, though I've been buying mine from Hip Optical--great and fast.
> 
> So Taylor has a $179K Patek Phillipe watch? I think that's what I saw.



This confused me too since they were in the same scene when the Gov walked by, but I think it was the Gov’s outfit since it mentioned a tie?


----------



## kemilia

rutabaga said:


> This confused me too since they were in the same scene when the Gov walked by, but I think it was the Gov’s outfit since it mentioned a tie?


Maybe you're right, I was watching on my ipad so things were small. I thought that would be odd for Taylor since they're trying to save $100M. Either way, that's a bit too rich for my blood.


----------

